# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու >  Հավաքածու մրցույթ-4

## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,

Հաջորդ գրական մրցույթը կլինի ժանրային: Այս մրցույթի ժանրն է` «Մոգական Ռեալիզմ»:
Կընդունվեն միայն պատմվածքներ, մինչև 15 000 նիշ (ներառյալ բացատները) ծավալով:
Հեղինակներին կտրամադրվի 21 օր` հանձնելու իրենց ստեղծագործությունները մրցույթին: Վերջնական ժամկետը պատմվածքների ընդունելության`Ապրիլի 15, 23:59, Երևանյան ժամանակով:
Եթե ուղարկված տարբերակների քանակը 10-ից ավելին լինի, ապա նախապես կընտրվեն լավագույն 10-ը, որոնք կդրվեն Ակումբում՝ քվեարկության ու քննարկման:

Առաջին տեղ-150.00
Երկրորդ տեղ-75.00



Նոր, չհրապարակված և սրբագրված պատմվածքները ուղարկել այս էլեկտրոնային փոստի վրա. 
dakopia@gmail.com

Մոգական ռեալիզմ ժանրի մասին պատկերացում կազմելու համար ձեզ եմ ներկայացնում Այվիի պատրաստած նյութը դրա վերաբերյալ:

Մոգական ռեալիզմ... Դա ի՞նչ կենդանի է, քանի՞ ոտք ունի: Լավ չէի՞ն մեր անծանոթ տներն ու սկզբերն աշխարհի: :Smile:  
Իրականում խուճապի կարիք չկա. այս ժանրը կարելի է ամեն հայտնի ու անհայտ թեմայի հետ էլ կապել և ցանկության դեպքում շատ հետաքրքիր ստեղծագործություններ ներկայացնել: 

Այսպիսով, մոգական ռեալիզմը գեղարվեստական ժանր է: Այս ժանրը կրող գործերում մոգական տարրերը ներգրավված են աշխարհի իրական պատկերի մեջ՝ դառնալով դրա ներդաշնակ մասնիկը: Պատմությունն այնպես է կառուցված, որ մոգական կոմպոնենտները ոչ թե ֆանտաստիկ ու անիրական են թվում, այլ ներկայացվում են լրիվ ռեալ լույսի տակ, կարծես այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ, թեև իրականում դրանք առկա չեն մեր առօրյա կյանքում: 

Մի օրինակ կարող է լինել այն, որ գրական կերպարն, ասենք, ապրում է դարերով՝ մի քանի սերունդներ տեսնելով. նա միշտ կա, բայց ոչ ոք հարցականի տակ չի դնում նրա գոյությունը: Այդ անիրական, մոգական երևույթն այստեղ ներկայացված է՝ որպես լրիվ նորմալ ու ընդունելի: 
Մոգական ռեալիզմում գլխավորն այն է, որ կարդացողն իրեն չի զգում ֆանտաստիկ իրավիճակում, այլ նկարագրությունները նրա համար ստեղծում են լրիվ ռեալիստական կյանքի պատկեր, որտեղ հաջողությամբ ինտեգրված է մոգականը:
Այլ կերպ ասած՝ այս ժանրը ներկայացնում է իրականության մոգական հնարավորությունները և դրա շնորհիվ իր ասելիքը հաղորդում ընթերցողին: 

Ի՞նչ կարելի է ակնկալել այս ժանրի տեքստից.
- Մոգական էլեմենտների առկայությունը չի մեկնաբանվում, չի բացատրվում, ամեն ինչ այնպես է, կարծես այդպես էլ պիտի լինի:
- Գործող կերպարները ընդունում և չեն վիճարկում մոգական տարրերի տրամաբանությունը:
- Ժամանակի նորմալ ընթացքը կարող է փոփոխվել այնպես, որ ստեղծագործության մեջ ժամանակի զգացողությունն ընդհանրապես կորչի կամ այնպես լինի, որ ներկան անընդհատ կրկնվի, դոփի տեղում:
- Պատճառահետևանքային կապերը կարող են աղճատվել. ըստ այդմ, մարդ կարող է տառապել մինչև դժբախտությունը կամ այլ կերպ ասած՝ ոչ թե դժբախտությունը բերի տառապանք, այլ տառապանքը՝ դժբախտություն:
- Կարող են առկա լինել ֆոլկլորի, լեգենդի ու սիմվոլիզմի տարրեր:
- Իրադարձությունները կարող են ներկայացվել տարբեր կերպարների տեսանկյունից. պատմողը մեկ մի կերպարը լինի, մեկ՝ մյուսը:
- Կերպարները կարող են ապրել երկու իրականության մեջ միաժամանակ:
- Իրադարձությունները հաճախ երկիմաստ կարող են լինել, և տեքստի «հետևում» թաքնված տեքստ պարունակել:
- Շատ հաճախ ներկայացված հասարակական կյանքը, սոցիումը ստեղծագործության մեջ քննադատության է ենթարկվում, եթե ոչ ուղիղ, ապա ժանրային հնարքների շնորհիվ:

Սա իհարկե չի նշանակում, թե յուրաքանչյուր տեքստ պիտի պարունակի այս բոլոր կետերը. սրանք միայն այն հնարավորություններն են, որոնք տալիս է տվյալ ժանրը: 

Մոգական ռեալիզմի ամենահայտնի ներկայացուցիչներից է Մարկեսը, իսկ նրա «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունը» համարվում է այս ժանրի լավագույն գործերից մեկը: 
Որպես մեկ այլ օրինակ՝ Բուլգակովի «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան» նույնպես այս ժանրի ուժեղ ազդեցությունը կրող հայտնի ստեղծագործություններից է:

Պատմվածք կատեգորիայում այս ժանրի զարգացումը պահանջում է լավ մտածված սյուժե և կերպարներ, ճիշտ մշակում և մատուցում, ու ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ ահագին աշխատանք: Ստեղծագործել սիրող մարդկանց համար սա կարող է լինել թարմ ու հետաքրքիր փորձություն, իսկ ընթերցողի համար՝ նոր հայտնաբերություններով լի դաշտ:
Այնպես որ, բոլորին մաղթում ենք լավ անակնկալներով լի ստեղծագործական նախագիծ:

Ժանրին ավելի մանրամասն ծանոթանալու համար կարող եք օգտվել հետևյալ հղումներից, որոնցից մի քանիսն էլ օգտագործվել են այս փոքր ուղեցույցը գրելիս.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_realism
http://www.themodernword.com/gabo/gabo_mr.html
http://www.public.asu.edu/~aarios/re...k/definitions/
http://www.enotes.com/magic-realism-.../magic-realism
http://www.masterandmargarita.eu/est...n014_brown.pdf

----------

Alphaone (25.03.2013), CactuSoul (25.03.2013), Chuk (25.03.2013), Ingrid (26.03.2013), ivy (25.03.2013), Lusntag Lusine (25.03.2013), Rhayader (15.04.2013), Sagittarius (28.03.2013), Smokie (26.03.2013), Այբ (25.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (27.03.2013), Հայկօ (26.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.03.2013), Ուլուանա (25.03.2013), Վոլտերա (26.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Այ քեզ առաջադրա՜նք, մերսումս անհանգիստ խլրտոց կա, մինչև չգրեմ, չեմ հանգստանա: Իմ առաջին արձակ ժանրն է, թեև ես չեմ իմացել ժանրն ինչ է կոչվում  :Blush:  Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (14.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Կարծում եմ, մեր շուրջը հաստատ կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր ստեղծագործել են էդ ժանրում՝ առանց կասկածելու էլ դրա մասին... Երևի անունն է ուղղակի անծանոթ հնչում: Ալֆ, կարող է դու էլ ունես էդ ժանրի գործեր:

Եթե պատմվածքի օրինակ եք ուզում, կարող եք նայել impression-ի գրած «Խաբվածը»: Անկախ նրանից՝ կհավանեք պատմվածքը, թե չէ, այն հենց մոգական ռեալիզմի ժանրին է պատկանում: Ի դեպ, իր սիրած ժանրն է, մեկ էլ տեսար, հավեսն էկավ, էս մրցույթին էլ մասնակցեց...

----------

Alphaone (25.03.2013), CactuSoul (26.03.2013), Sambitbaba (27.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (25.03.2013), Այբ (26.03.2013), Հայկօ (26.03.2013), Տրիբուն (26.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Impression-ին էնքան եմ կարոտել, դեռ ակումբ չեկած միանգամից ուշադրություն գրավեց ու անհետացավ  :Sad:  Լավ կլինի, որ մասնակցի...

----------

CactuSoul (26.03.2013), Sambitbaba (27.03.2013), Տրիբուն (26.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

2012 թվականին գրականության ասպարեզում նոբելյան մրցանակ ստացավ չինացի արձակագիր Մո Յանը, ով ստեղծագործում է այս ժանրում: Աառվել հայտնի է իր "Մեղքի երկիրը", "Մեծ կրծքեր և լայն կոնքեր", "Կարմիր գաոլյան" վեպերով:

----------

Alphaone (26.03.2013), Այբ (26.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ակումբցիներ, հաջորդ Նոբելյանը մե՜րն ա, եղա՞վ  :Angry2:   :Smile:

----------

Ingrid (26.03.2013), Այբ (26.03.2013), Նիկեա (28.03.2013), Վոլտերա (26.03.2013)

----------


## John

Անգլերեն չիմացողները դատապարտված են չիմանալո՞ւ վերջը ի՞նչ ա ներկայացնում իրանից էդ ժանրը, էլ չեմ ասում էդ ժանրում ստեղծագործելու, ուր մնաց մրցույթին մասնակցելու մասին...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անգլերեն չիմացողները դատապարտված են չիմանալո՞ւ վերջը ի՞նչ ա ներկայացնում իրանից էդ ժանրը, էլ չեմ ասում էդ ժանրում ստեղծագործելու, ուր մնաց մրցույթին մասնակցելու մասին...


Հովսեփ, դե լավ էլի: Վերևում մանրամասն գրած ա, թե ինչ ա էդ ժանրը: Ու գրված ա հայերեն: Թե՞ աչքիդ անգլերեն ա էրևում:

----------

Ingrid (26.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Անգլերեն չիմացողները դատապարտված են չիմանալո՞ւ վերջը ի՞նչ ա ներկայացնում իրանից էդ ժանրը, էլ չեմ ասում էդ ժանրում ստեղծագործելու, ուր մնաց մրցույթին մասնակցելու մասին...


Հարգելի՛ John, քոփի եմ արել Այվիի ասածն հատուկ ձեզ համար.
Այսպիսով, մոգական ռեալիզմը գեղարվեստական ժանր է: Այս ժանրը կրող գործերում մոգական տարրերը ներգրավված են աշխարհի իրական պատկերի մեջ՝ դառնալով դրա ներդաշնակ մասնիկը: Պատմությունն այնպես է կառուցված, որ մոգական կոմպոնենտները ոչ թե ֆանտաստիկ ու անիրական են թվում, այլ ներկայացվում են լրիվ ռեալ լույսի տակ, կարծես այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ, թեև իրականում դրանք առկա չեն մեր առօրյա կյանքում: 

Մի օրինակ կարող է լինել այն, որ գրական կերպարն, ասենք, ապրում է դարերով՝ մի քանի սերունդներ տեսնելով. նա միշտ կա, բայց ոչ ոք հարցականի տակ չի դնում նրա գոյությունը: Այդ անիրական, մոգական երևույթն այստեղ ներկայացված է՝ որպես լրիվ նորմալ ու ընդունելի: 
Մոգական ռեալիզմում գլխավորն այն է, որ կարդացողն իրեն չի զգում ֆանտաստիկ իրավիճակում, այլ նկարագրությունները նրա համար ստեղծում են լրիվ ռեալիստական կյանքի պատկեր, որտեղ հաջողությամբ ինտեգրված է մոգականը:
Այլ կերպ ասած՝ այս ժանրը ներկայացնում է իրականության մոգական հնարավորությունները և դրա շնորհիվ իր ասելիքը հաղորդում ընթերցողին: 

Ի՞նչ կարելի է ակնկալել այս ժանրի տեքստից.
- Մոգական էլեմենտների առկայությունը չի մեկնաբանվում, չի բացատրվում, ամեն ինչ այնպես է, կարծես այդպես էլ պիտի լինի:
- Գործող կերպարները ընդունում և չեն վիճարկում մոգական տարրերի տրամաբանությունը:
- Ժամանակի նորմալ ընթացքը կարող է փոփոխվել այնպես, որ ստեղծագործության մեջ ժամանակի զգացողությունն ընդհանրապես կորչի կամ այնպես լինի, որ ներկան անընդհատ կրկնվի, դոփի տեղում:
- Պատճառահետևանքային կապերը կարող են աղճատվել. ըստ այդմ, մարդ կարող է տառապել մինչև դժբախտությունը կամ այլ կերպ ասած՝ ոչ թե դժբախտությունը բերի տառապանք, այլ տառապանքը՝ դժբախտություն:
- Կարող են առկա լինել ֆոլկլորի, լեգենդի ու սիմվոլիզմի տարրեր:
- Իրադարձությունները կարող են ներկայացվել տարբեր կերպարների տեսանկյունից. պատմողը մեկ մի կերպարը լինի, մեկ՝ մյուսը:
- Կերպարները կարող են ապրել երկու իրականության մեջ միաժամանակ:
- Իրադարձությունները հաճախ երկիմաստ կարող են լինել, և տեքստի «հետևում» թաքնված տեքստ պարունակել:
- Շատ հաճախ ներկայացված հասարակական կյանքը, սոցիումը ստեղծագործության մեջ քննադատության է ենթարկվում, եթե ոչ ուղիղ, ապա ժանրային հնարքների շնորհիվ:

Սա իհարկե չի նշանակում, թե յուրաքանչյուր տեքստ պիտի պարունակի այս բոլոր կետերը. սրանք միայն այն հնարավորություններն են, որոնք տալիս է տվյալ ժանրը: 

Մոգական ռեալիզմի ամենահայտնի ներկայացուցիչներից է Մարկեսը, իսկ նրա «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունը» համարվում է այս ժանրի լավագույն գործերից մեկը: 
Որպես մեկ այլ օրինակ՝ Բուլգակովի «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան» նույնպես այս ժանրի ուժեղ ազդեցությունը կրող հայտնի ստեղծագործություններից է:

Պատմվածք կատեգորիայում այս ժանրի զարգացումը պահանջում է լավ մտածված սյուժե և կերպարներ, ճիշտ մշակում և մատուցում, ու ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ ահագին աշխատանք: Ստեղծագործել սիրող մարդկանց համար սա կարող է լինել թարմ ու հետաքրքիր փորձություն, իսկ ընթերցողի համար՝ նոր հայտնաբերություններով լի դաշտ:
Այնպես որ, բոլորին մաղթում ենք լավ անակնկալներով լի ստեղծագործական նախագիծ:

----------


## Ingrid

Այսքան պարզ, հասկանալի, մանրամասն անգամ Վիքիպեդիաներում չի լինում: Ապրի Այվին, գրականագետի գործ է արել:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.03.2013), Դավիթ (27.03.2013)

----------


## John

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում անուշադրության համար ու շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում օգնության համար  :Smile:  ուղղակի մտածում էի կանոնադրությունն է գրված, ինչպես միշտ, վերջին տողը միանգամից կարդացի 





> Ժանրին ավելի մանրամասն ծանոթանալու համար կարող եք օգտվել հետևյալ հղումներից

----------

Ingrid (26.03.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

John, կարդա, մոգական ա  :Smile:

----------

John (28.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Prominent English-language fantasy writers have said that "magic realism" is only another name for fantasy fiction. Gene Wolfe said, "magic realism is fantasy written by people who speak Spanish," and Terry Pratchett said magic realism "is like a polite way of saying you write fantasy."


հահա, դզեց  :Smile:  գրեք, տենանք՝ ինչ ա ստացվում

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես ժանրը ոնց որ թե հասկացա՝ մոգական ռեալիզմն այն է, երբ մի երկրում միաժամանակ երկու տարբեր վայրերում երկու տարբեր նախագահ երդման արարողություն կունենան ու դա ոչ մեկի համար տարօրինակ չի լինի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (28.03.2013), Ingrid (28.03.2013), ivy (28.03.2013), John (28.03.2013), Sagittarius (28.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.03.2013), Դավիթ (28.03.2013), Հայկօ (29.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2013), Ուլուանա (28.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2013), Վոլտերա (28.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ժանրը ոնց որ թե հասկացա՝ մոգական ռեալիզմն այն է, երբ մի երկրում միաժամանակ երկու տարբեր վայրերում երկու տարբեր նախագահ երդման արարողություն կունենան ու դա ոչ մեկի համար տարօրինակ չի լինի


լրիվ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.03.2013), Ingrid (28.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Sagittarius-ի մեջբերումը հավեսն էր, բայց դե իրականում դա էդքան էլ էդպես չի: Ֆենթեզին ու մոգական ռեալիզմը տարբեր ժանրեր են: Հիմա փորձեմ մի քանի բառով գրել հիմնական տարբերությունը:

Ֆենթեզին նոր, անծանոթ ու կախարդական աշխարհ է, որտեղ բոլոր գերբնական կերպարներն ապրում են հատուկ որոշված և իրենց «տեսակին» բնորոշ կենսակերպով՝ ծառայելով տվյալ ֆանտաստիկ աշխարհի օրենքներին: Այստեղ ամեն ինչ համակարգված է, տրամաբանված: 
Մինչդեռ մոգական ռեալիզմը ծառայում է իրականությանը: Այն չի պատկերում նոր աշխարհ, այլ ներկայացնում է հենց մեր աշխարհը՝ որոշ մոգական ատրիբուտներով: Այդ ատրիբուտները տրամաբանության ենթակա չեն, դրանք կարող են խիստ քաոտիկ ու էպիզոդալ լինել: Այստեղ իշխողն իրականությունն է, և մոգական էլեմենտները բերված են ռեալ իրավիճակները, երևույթները կամ հարաբերությունները լուսաբանելու, շեշտելու համար:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (29.03.2013), Այբ (29.03.2013), Նիկեա (29.03.2013), Ուլուանա (29.03.2013), Վոլտերա (29.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բայց էս իսպանախոսներն իսկականից ինչքան են սիրում էս ժանրը:
Մարկեսը, Բորխեսը, բա դեռ Սերվանտեսը՝ իր «Դոն Քիշոթ»-ով...

----------

Alphaone (29.03.2013), Sambitbaba (30.03.2013), Այբ (29.03.2013), Նիկեա (29.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց էս իսպանախոսներն իսկականից ինչքան են սիրում էս ժանրը:
> Մարկեսը, Բորխեսը, բա դեռ Սերվանտեսը՝ իր «Դոն Քիշոթ»-ով...


Հա, էդ իրանցից ա դուրս եկել: Ասում են` մշակութային ա

----------

Alphaone (29.03.2013), ivy (29.03.2013), Sambitbaba (30.03.2013), Այբ (29.03.2013), Նիկեա (29.03.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց էս իսպանախոսներն իսկականից ինչքան են սիրում էս ժանրը:
> Մարկեսը, Բորխեսը, բա դեռ Սերվանտեսը՝ իր «Դոն Քիշոթ»-ով...


Այվ, փլիզ ասա Կիխոտ, այլ ոչ թե Քիշոտ։

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

----------

Ուլուանա (29.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, փլիզ ասա Կիխոտ, այլ ոչ թե Քիշոտ։


Հայերենով էլ կարդացել եմ գիրքը, բայց արդեն չեմ հիշում՝ անունը ոնց էր թարգմանված...
Կարծեմ՝ ոնց որ գրել եմ, բայց դե հա, Կիխոտ-ն ավելի լավն է  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հայերենով էլ կարդացել եմ գիրքը, բայց արդեն չեմ հիշում՝ անունը ոնց էր թարգմանված...
> Կարծեմ՝ ոնց որ գրել եմ, բայց դե հա, Կիխոտ-ն ավելի լավն է


Ես չեմ կարդացել, բայց գիրքն ունեինք հայերենով, հիշում եմ՝ «Կիխոտ» էր։ Բայց գուցե ուրիշ թարգմանություն էլ կա, չգիտեմ։ Ինձ թվում է՝ ավելի ուշ են որոշել «Քիշոթ» տառադարձել։

----------

Alphaone (29.03.2013), ivy (29.03.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Քանի որ Կիխոտ-Քիշոթ թեման զարգացավ, մեջբերում անեմ wiki-ից.



> In Old Castilian the letter x represented the sound written with sh in modern English, so *the name was originally pronounced "ki-SHOT-eh "[kiˈʃote].* However as Old Castilian became modern Spanish, the pronunciation of the sh sound changed, and came to be pronounced with a voiceless velar fricative sound *like the Scottish or German ch* and *today the Spanish pronunciation of "Quixote" is ki-HO-teh [kiˈxote].* The original pronunciation is reflected in languages such as Astur-Leonese, Galician, Catalan, French, Italian and Portuguese that pronounce it with a "sh" or "ch" sound.


Ու քանի որ



> Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra was a *Spanish* novelist, poet, and playwright.


ապա, իմ հասկանալով, պիտի որ մոտավորապես «Քիխոտե» արտասանվի  ::}:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> իմ հասկանալով, պիտի որ մոտավորապես «Քիխոտե» արտասանվի


Կարող ա և էդպես  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ....իմ հասկանալով, պիտի որ մոտավորապես «Քիխոտե» արտասանվի


Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ, իսպաներենում ոչ թե *ք* են արտասանում, այլ *կ*, տենց չի՞։

----------


## CactuSoul

> Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ, իսպաներենում ոչ թե *ք* են արտասանում, այլ *կ*, տենց չի՞։


Չգիտեմ-չգիտեմ: Բայց այն, որ մեր իմացած տարբերակներից ոչ մեկի վերջում «ե» չկա, իսկ իսպաներենում հնչում է (ըստ wiki-ի), փաստ է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

իսպաներենը "շ" չունի… ասում են Խոսե, Խորխե… չեմ հանդիպել ոչ Շոսեի ոչ էլ Շորշեի… ասում են Խեսուս ոչ թե Շեսուս… 

ԿԱՐԾԵՄ

----------


## ivy

> Հա, էդ իրանցից ա դուրս եկել: Ասում են` մշակութային ա


Բա դեռ իսպանախոս ռեժիսորներին էլ են էդ ճամփան բռնել...
Պեդրո Ալմոդովար, Խուլիո Մեդեմ, Գիլերմո Դել Տորո...
Իրենց ֆիլմերը վերջն են. ով չի նայել, անպայման նայեք:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժամանակակից իսպաներենում «Կիխոտե» է, բայց հայերենում «Կիխոտ» տարբերակն է ընդունված: Իսկ «Քիշոտը» հին կաստիլերեն արտասանությունն ա, որը հիմա մի ֆրանսերենում, իտալերենում ու պորտուգալերենում ա պահպանված ու ինձ թվում ա հայերեն է մտել ֆրանսերենի ազդեցության տակ:

----------

ivy (30.03.2013), Տրիբուն (30.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա դեռ իսպանախոս ռեժիսորներին էլ են էդ ճամփան բռնել...
> Պեդրո Ալմոդովար, Խուլիո Մեդեմ, Գիլերմո Դել Տորո...
> Իրենց ֆիլմերը վերջն են. ով չի նայել, անպայման նայեք:


չեմ նայել  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> չեմ նայել


Ալմոդովարի "Hable con ella"-ն, Մեդեմի "Los amantes del Círculo Polar"-ը, Դել Տորոյի "El laberinto del fauno"-ն, գոնե էս երեքը հաստատ արժի նայել...

----------


## Շինարար

> Այվ, փլիզ ասա Կիխոտ, այլ ոչ թե Քիշոտ։
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Ինչ լավ ա` գրեցիր էս մասին, մի հարց ա վաղուց հետաքրքրում ինձ, նայիր` Կամյուի "Կալիգուլա" պիեսում կերպարներից մեկը` անգլերեն` Cherea, ռուսերեն` Хереа, հայերեն` Շերեա, կարծում եմ` նույն խնդիրն է, որն է ճիշտ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսպաներենը "շ" չունի… ասում են Խոսե, Խորխե… չեմ հանդիպել ոչ Շոսեի ոչ էլ Շորշեի… ասում են Խեսուս ոչ թե Շեսուս… 
> 
> ԿԱՐԾԵՄ


իսպաերենը իմ իմանալով մի ղուրուշ դիալեկտ ունի, ու տարբերությունների մի մասը հենց կապված ա խ ք ժ չ շ արտասանությունների հետ

----------


## Ingrid

Սերվանտեսի ստեղծագործության մասին իսպաներեն սովորելու ժամանակ մի փոքր տեքսt ունեի, հիմա արտագրեմ այստեղ.
Alli empezo a escribir su obra inmortal "El ingenioso Hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha". En 1604 sailo la primera parta de su "Don Quijote" que tuvo gran exito.
Իմ իմանալով՝ արտասանվում է Դոն Կիխո՛տե, ո-ն է շեշտվում, կ-ով է գրվում, ե-ն էլ արտասանվում է:

----------


## ivy

Էդ տառերն ու արտասանությունն էդքան կարևոր մի բան չի, որ էդքան խորացել ենք...
Քիշոթ լինի, թե Կիխոտ, կարդացեք ուղղակի, հոյակապ գործ ա:

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Նիկեա (30.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Էդ տառերն ու արտասանությունն էդքան կարևոր մի բան չի, որ էդքան խորացել ենք...
> Քիշոթ լինի, թե Կիխոտ, կարդացեք ուղղակի, հոյակապ գործ ա:


Համաձայն եմ, հոյակապ գործ է, բայց դե մոգական ռեալիզմի ժանրին չի պատկանում: Այդ տեսլիքները  միայն Դոն Կիխոտն է տեսնում, իսկ , Այվի ջան, դու ինքդ բավական մանրամասն ես բացատրել վերևում մրցույթի ժանրը, որի մեջ մտցնել Դոն Կիխոտը մի փոքր չի ստացվում: Հեղինակն անգամ ներկայացնում է, որ չար հսկաները հողմաղացներ էին, ամրոցը՝ պանդոկ և այլն: Դե, դա ավելի շատ հոգեբանական ստեղծագործություն է՝ չհաշված գրականագիտության կողմից ընդունված ու հաստատված հազար ու մի ընդհանրացումներ, որ չեմ մեջբերում, քանի որ արդեն թեայից հեռացել ենք:

----------


## ivy

> Համաձայն եմ, հոյակապ գործ է, բայց դե մոգական ռեալիզմի ժանրին չի պատկանում: Այդ տեսլիքները  միայն Դոն Կիխոտն է տեսնում, իսկ , Այվի ջան, դու ինքդ բավական մանրամասն ես բացատրել վերևում մրցույթի ժանրը, որի մեջ մտցնել Դոն Կիխոտը մի փոքր չի ստացվում: Հեղինակն անգամ ներկայացնում է, որ չար հսկաները հողմաղացներ էին, ամրոցը՝ պանդոկ և այլն: Դե, դա ավելի շատ հոգեբանական ստեղծագործություն է՝ չհաշված գրականագիտության կողմից ընդունված ու հաստատված հազար ու մի ընդհանրացումներ, որ չեմ մեջբերում, քանի որ արդեն թեայից հեռացել ենք:


Ինգրիդ ջան, ընդունում եմ կարծիքդ, բայց մենակ ես չեմ, որ էդ գործի մեջ մոգական ռեալիզմ եմ տեսնում: Նույնիսկ ամբողջ գրեքեր կան՝ ուղղված «Դոն Կիխոտի» մեջ մոգական ռեալիզմի վերլուծությանը:
Ուղղակի պիտի հաշվի առնել, թե երբ է գրվել «Դոն Կիխոտը»: 17-րդ դարում: Էն ժամանակի կտրվածքով՝ սա ոչ միայն մոգական ռեալիզմ է, այլև էն ամենաֆանտաստիկ գործը, որ հնարավոր էր գրել:
Իրեն կարելի է համարել ժանրի նախահայր: Ու ինչպես ամեն նախահայր, սա էլ իր տեսքով ահագին տարբերվում է իրենից մի քանի հարյուր տարի հետո հայտնված սերունդներից:
Էդ գործը կարդալիս ժամանակ առ ժամանակ քեզ բռնում ես նրա մեջ, որ չես հասկանում՝ որն է իրականը, դոն Կիխոտի պատկերացրած աշխարհը, թե էն մյուսը, և որին ես ուզում հավատալ: Եվ նաև, թե դրանցից որն է իրականում ծաղրում հեղինակը: Տեքստը շատ երկիմաստ է, ենթատեքստերով, «տեքստի մեջ տեքստեր» կան, որոնք անընդհատ փոխում են կարդացածի ընկալումը. էդ ամեն ինչը եթե ոչ ուղղակիորեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ տվյալ ժանրին է պատկանում:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինգրիդ ջան, ընդունում եմ կարծիքդ, բայց մենակ ես չեմ, որ էդ գործի մեջ մոգական ռեալիզմ եմ տեսնում: Նույնիսկ ամբողջ գրեքեր կան՝ ուղղված «Դոն Կիխոտի» մեջ մոգական ռեալիզմի վերլուծությանը:
> Ուղղակի պիտի հաշվի առնել, թե երբ է գրվել «Դոն Կիխոտը»: 17-րդ դարում: Էն ժամանակի կտրվածքով՝ սա ոչ միայն մոգական ռեալիզմ է, այլև էն ամենաֆանտաստիկ գործը, որ հնարավոր էր գրել:
> Իրեն կարելի է համարել ժանրի նախահայր: Ու ինչպես ամեն նախահայր, սա էլ իր տեսքով ահագին տարբերվում է իրենից մի քանի հարյուր տարի հետո հայտնված սերունդներից:
> 
> Էդ գործը կարդալիս ժամանակ առ ժամանակ քեզ բռնում ես նրա մեջ, որ չես հասկանում՝ որն է իրականը, դոն Կիխոտի պատկերացրած աշխարհը, թե էն մյուսը, և որին ես ուզում հավատալ: Եվ նաև, թե դրանցից որն է իրականում ծաղրում հեղինակը: Տեքստը շատ երկիմաստ է, ենթատեքստերով, «տեքստի մեջ տեքստեր» կան, որոնք անընդհատ փոխում են կարդացածի ընկալումը. էդ ամեն ինչը եթե ոչ ուղղակիորեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ տվյալ ժանրին է պատկանում:


Դե, իհարկե, երբ փնտրում են նախահիմքեր, միշտ էլ սկզբանական ինչ-որ գործեր են նշվում որպես այդպիսին, որոնց գրողը, պարզ է, որ գրելիս պատկերացում անգամ չի ունեցել, թե որ  ժանրին են հետագայում նմանեցնելու: Եթե վերցնենք ինտերտեքստուալությունը, մետատեսքտուալությունը, ապա դրանք պոստմոդեռնիստական տեքստի հատկանիշներ են: Այսպիսով՝ այս ստեղծագործությունը կարող ենք համարել անգամ պոստմոդեռնիզմի հիմք: Ճիշտ է՝ այդպիսի դիտարկման չեմ հանդիպել, բայց եթե հանդիպեմ էլ, չեմ զարմանա: 
Գրականագետներն էլ սիրում են աչքի ընկնելու համար արտառոց բաներ գրել. դրանք լինում են կամ հնում մերժված, չհասկացված տեսքտերի նոր մեկնաբանություններ կամ նոր, աղմկահարույց ստեղծագործությունների վերլուծականներ կամ էլ արդեն հազար կողմից ուսումնասիրված գրքի՝ մի այլ դիտանկյունից ներկայացնելու փորձեր: Իմ կարծիքով վերը նշվածն էլ նման փորձի արդյունք է: Այդպիսի օրինակները շատ են և ոչ միայն ժանրային պատկանելության հարցի շուրջ: Ինչ խոսք, գուցե հաճախ այդպես պնդող գրականագետներն ավելի ճիշտ են,. քան քարացած կանոններին հետևողները կամ նրանք, որոնց համար արդեն սովորական է դարձել լսված պնդումը ու մեքենայաբար շարունակում են:
Ինչևէ, Այվի ջան, եթե դու՝ որպես գրագետ ընթերցող, այդտեղ զգում ես մոգական ռեալիզմ, ապա  դա քո համար պիտի որ ավելի ճիշտ լինի, քան այն, որ դա ասել են ինչ-որ գրականագետներ:
Ես էլ այդ գործում այդ ժանրը չեմ տեսնում ու կապ չունի, որ այդպես ենք անցել համալսարանում, ուղղակի դա նաև իմ կարծիքն է:
Ինչևէ, ուրախ եմ, որ թեկուզ քիչ, բայց քննարկեցինք նաև այս հարցը, որը մտնում է թեմայի մեջ, մեզ չեն տուգանի:   :Smile:

----------

ivy (30.03.2013), Sambitbaba (30.03.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինգրիդ ջան, ընդունում եմ կարծիքդ, բայց մենակ ես չեմ, որ էդ գործի մեջ մոգական ռեալիզմ եմ տեսնում: Նույնիսկ ամբողջ գրեքեր կան՝ ուղղված «Դոն Կիխոտի» մեջ մոգական ռեալիզմի վերլուծությանը:
> Ուղղակի պիտի հաշվի առնել, թե երբ է գրվել «Դոն Կիխոտը»: 17-րդ դարում: Էն ժամանակի կտրվածքով՝ սա ոչ միայն մոգական ռեալիզմ է, այլև էն ամենաֆանտաստիկ գործը, որ հնարավոր էր գրել:
> Իրեն կարելի է համարել ժանրի նախահայր: Ու ինչպես ամեն նախահայր, սա էլ իր տեսքով ահագին տարբերվում է իրենից մի քանի հարյուր տարի հետո հայտնված սերունդներից:
> Էդ գործը կարդալիս ժամանակ առ ժամանակ քեզ բռնում ես նրա մեջ, որ չես հասկանում՝ որն է իրականը, դոն Կիխոտի պատկերացրած աշխարհը, թե էն մյուսը, և որին ես ուզում հավատալ: Եվ նաև, թե դրանցից որն է իրականում ծաղրում հեղինակը: Տեքստը շատ երկիմաստ է, ենթատեքստերով, «տեքստի մեջ տեքստեր» կան, որոնք անընդհատ փոխում են կարդացածի ընկալումը. էդ ամեն ինչը եթե ոչ ուղղակիորեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ տվյալ ժանրին է պատկանում:


Այվի ջան, համաձայն եմ ասածիդ: Մոգական ռեալիզմն իրոք որ բավական մեծ ժանր է, և նույնիսկ ես այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ ձեր իսպանագիրների վրա կենտրանանալուն: Համարում եմ, որ ժամանակին այն լավ տարածված էր ամբողջ Եվրոպայում: Հիմա ժամանակ չկա շատ խորանալու, բայց առաջին միտքս եկածներին հիշեցնեմ. Գյոթե, Հոֆման, Յան Պոտոցկի - "Սարագոսայում գտած ձեռագիրը", իմ շատ սիրած Գյուստավ Մայրինկը, էլ ում հիշեմ… Մերի Շելլին… Մի խոսքով, շատ են:

Դոն Կիխոտ-Քիշոտի մասին էլ.
Եթե ընդունում ենք Don Quijote, ուրեմն միգուցէ ավելի ճիշտը կլիներ *Քիհո՞տ*, քանզի, ասենք, Jose - կարդացվում է Հոզե, իսկ  La Jolla - Լա Հոյա:
Իսկ եթե ընդունենք Սերվանտեսի ժամանակների տարբերակը — Don Quixote, ուեմն մեր այսօրվա ժարգոնով հաստատ ավելի լավ է կարդալ Կիքսոտ, - դե եթե կա Սեքսոտ, ինչու՞ չի կարող Կիքսոտ էլ լինել: Առավել ևս, որ խեղճ Դոն Քիհոտն ինչ անում է, *կիքս* է տալիս, այսինքն, երաժիշտների ժարգոնով կարծեմ սա նշանակում է՝ սխալվու՞մ է… :Tongue:

----------

ivy (31.03.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինչևէ, Այվի ջան, եթե դու՝ որպես գրագետ ընթերցող, այդտեղ զգում ես մոգական ռեալիզմ, ապա  դա քո համար պիտի որ ավելի ճիշտ լինի, քան այն, որ դա ասել են ինչ-որ գրականագետներ:
> Ինչևէ, ուրախ եմ, որ թեկուզ քիչ, բայց քննարկեցինք նաև այս հարցը, որը մտնում է թեմայի մեջ, մեզ չեն տուգանի:


Թույլ տվեք ինձ էլ ուրախանալ ձեզ հետ: Եվ, Ինգրիդ ջան, քանի որ մենք բոլորս էլ այն հիշատակածդ բոլոր "-ություններից" էլ առանձնապես ոչինչ չենք հասկանում, ավելի լավ չէ՞, որ բոլոր այդ, առաջին հայացքից անհավանական կամ կախարդական թվացող երևույթների մասին խոսող ուղղությունները, լինի դա միստիցիզմ կամ ֆենթեզի կամ մի այլ բան, - վերցնենք ու խցկենք Այվիի առաջարկած "մոգական ռեալիզմ" անվան տակ, դրանով իրենց մտքերն ավելի ընդարձակելու հնարավորություն տալով նրանց, ով ցանկություն կունենա մասնակցել այս մրցույթին… :Smile:

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Թույլ տվեք ինձ էլ ուրախանալ ձեզ հետ: Եվ, Ինգրիդ ջան, քանի որ մենք բոլորս էլ այն հիշատակածդ բոլոր "-ություններից" էլ առանձնապես ոչինչ չենք հասկանում, ավելի լավ չէ՞, որ բոլոր այդ, առաջին հայացքից անհավանական կամ կախարդական թվացող երևույթների մասին խոսող ուղղությունները, լինի դա միստիցիզմ կամ ֆենթեզի կամ մի այլ բան, - վերցնենք ու խցկենք Այվիի առաջարկած "մոգական ռեալիզմ" անվան տակ, դրանով իրենց մտքերն ավելի ընդարձակելու հնարավորություն տալով նրանց, ով ցանկություն կունենա մասնակցել այս մրցույթին…


Որ ասեմ, Սա՛մ ջան, երևի չես նեղանա, ծածկանունդ շատ երկար էր, կներես: Ես դեմ կամ կողմ լինելու որևէ պատճառ չունեմ: Ինչպես կգտնեն մրցույթի կազմակերպիչները ճիշտ, այնպես էլ թող անցկացվի:
Միայն թե քանի որ հիմա է գրվելու պատմվածքը, ապա ավելի լավ է լինի այժմյան մոգական ռեալիզմը բնութագրող ժանրային առանձնահատկություններով գործ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Որ ասեմ, Սա՛մ ջան, երևի չես նեղանա, ծածկանունդ շատ երկար էր, կներես:


Արխային, Ինգրիդ ջան, այդ ծածկանունս է երկար: Իսկ իրականում հենց Սամ եմ որ կամ, ու երևի նկատել ես, բոլորն էլ այդպես են դիմում: Որպես գաղտնիք ասեմ, նույնիսկ սիրում եմ, երբ ինձ այդպես են դիմում… :Wink:

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դոն Կիխոտ-Քիշոտի մասին էլ.
> Եթե ընդունում ենք Don Quijote, ուրեմն միգուցէ ավելի ճիշտը կլիներ *Քիհո՞տ*, քանզի, ասենք, Jose - կարդացվում է Հոզե, իսկ  La Jolla - Լա Հոյա:
> Իսկ եթե ընդունենք Սերվանտեսի ժամանակների տարբերակը — Don Quixote, ուեմն մեր այսօրվա ժարգոնով հաստատ ավելի լավ է կարդալ Կիքսոտ, - դե եթե կա Սեքսոտ, ինչու՞ չի կարող Կիքսոտ էլ լինել: Առավել ևս, որ խեղճ Դոն Քիհոտն ինչ անում է, *կիքս* է տալիս, այսինքն, երաժիշտների ժարգոնով կարծեմ սա նշանակում է՝ սխալվու՞մ է…


Էդ անգլերեն ա Հոզե, Լա Հոյա, իսպաներենում ոչ «զ» կա, ոչ «հ», ոչ էլ «ք», դրա համար էլ կարդացվում է Կիխոտե, Խոսե, Լա Խոյա: Իսկ հին իսպաներենում x-ը «շ» է կարդացվել, դրա համար հիմա ունենք նաև «Քիշոտ» տարբերակը:

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էդ անգլերեն ա Հոզե, Լա Հոյա, իսպաներենում ոչ «զ» կա, ոչ «հ», ոչ էլ «ք», դրա համար էլ կարդացվում է Կիխոտե, Խոսե, Լա Խոյա: Իսկ հին իսպաներենում x-ը «շ» է կարդացվել, դրա համար հիմա ունենք նաև «Քիշոտ» տարբերակը:


Չեմ Վիճում, Ռուֆ ջան, ես իսպաներեն չգիտեմ: Ուղղակի ժամանակ առաջ կոնկրետ այդ թեմայով խոսք ընկավ, ճիշտ է, ձեռքի տակ իսպանացի չգտնվեց, բայց լիքը մեքսիկացի կար, նրանց հարցրեցինք: Նրանցից մեկի անունը Jose էր, իսկ մյուսինը՝ Jesus: Նրանք ասացին, որ իսպաներեն կլինի Հոզե և Հեսուս: Իսկ La Jolla-ն Լոս Անջելեսում մի փողոցի անուն է, որի հետ ինքս խնդիր եմ ունեցել անունը սխալ արտասանելու պատճառով: Հիշեցի ու դա էլ հարցրեցի, դե, նրանք էլ ինձ ասացին իրենց իմացած ճիշտը:
Էնպես որ, եթե գտնեմ նրանց, դատի կտամ… :Angry2:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ Վիճում, Ռուֆ ջան, ես իսպաներեն չգիտեմ: Ուղղակի ժամանակ առաջ կոնկրետ այդ թեմայով խոսք ընկավ, ճիշտ է, ձեռքի տակ իսպանացի չգտնվեց, բայց լիքը մեքսիկացի կար, նրանց հարցրեցինք: Նրանցից մեկի անունը Jose էր, իսկ մյուսինը՝ Jesus: Նրանք ասացին, որ իսպաներեն կլինի Հոզե և Հեսուս: Իսկ La Jolla-ն Լոս Անջելեսում մի փողոցի անուն է, որի հետ ինքս խնդիր եմ ունեցել անունը սխալ արտասանելու պատճառով: Հիշեցի ու դա էլ հարցրեցի, դե, նրանք էլ ինձ ասացին իրենց իմացած ճիշտը:
> Էնպես որ, եթե գտնեմ նրանց, դատի կտամ…


Աչքիս՝ դրանք լրիվ ամերիկացած մեքսիկացիներ են եղել՝ իրենց մայրենի լեզվի հնչյուններն արդեն մոռացած  :Jpit: ։

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (31.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աչքիս՝ դրանք լրիվ ամերիկացած մեքսիկացիներ են եղել՝ իրենց մայրենի լեզվի հնչյուններն արդեն մոռացած ։


Ժող, ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ իսպաներենի j-ն մեր խ-ն չի, ոչ էլ հ-ն, մի քիչ ուրիշ հնչյուն ա: Ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ մեքսիկական իսպաներենում մաքուր հ ա կամ ավելի շատ հ-ին մոտ խ ա: Հնչյունաբանությունը մեկին գումարած մեկ չի էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2013), CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Ingrid (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (31.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, համաձայն եմ ասածիդ: Մոգական ռեալիզմն իրոք որ բավական մեծ ժանր է, և նույնիսկ ես այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ ձեր իսպանագիրների վրա կենտրանանալուն: Համարում եմ, որ ժամանակին այն լավ տարածված էր ամբողջ Եվրոպայում: Հիմա ժամանակ չկա շատ խորանալու, բայց առաջին միտքս եկածներին հիշեցնեմ. Գյոթե, Հոֆման, Յան Պոտոցկի - "Սարագոսայում գտած ձեռագիրը", իմ շատ սիրած Գյուստավ Մայրինկը, էլ ում հիշեմ… Մերի Շելլին… Մի խոսքով, շատ են:


Սամ ջան, իսպանագիրների վրա կենտրոնացա, որովհետև իրենց բախտի բերմամբ լավ գիտեմ, ու Sagittarius-ի մեջբերումը որ տեսա, միտս եկան  :Smile: 
Քուրիկս երբ համալսարանի իսպանական բաժնում էր սովորում, իր հետ միասին ուսումնասիրում էի իսպանալեզու գրականությունը, որ ինքն էլ հավեսի ընկներ, կարդար: Քննություններին իրար հետ էինք պարապում, սովորում հարցաշարը: Պետականները, կարելի է ասել, միասին ենք հանձնել... Իսկ «Դոն Կիխոտ»-ով իր տեղը կուրսային եմ գրել, դրա համար էլ կարդացել եմ գիրքը, որ էդ կուրսայինը գրեմ... 
Ու էս ժանրին էլ հենց էդ իսպանագիրների միջոցով եմ ծանոթացել:

Մնացածներից էս պահին մենակ Կաֆկան է մտքիս գալիս՝ իր «Մետամորֆոզով», մեկ էլ Բուլգակովը՝ «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտա»-ով. վերջինիս մասին արդեն գրել եմ: 
Մեկ էլ իմ իմացածներից գուցե Գյոթեի «Ֆաուստը» համապատասխանի ժանրին (որոշ վերապահումներով):
Թե չէ ես քո չափ կարդացած չեմ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմին պատկանող ավելի շատ գրողներ ու գործեր իմանամ...

----------

Sambitbaba (31.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սամ ջան, իսպանագիրների վրա կենտրոնացա, որովհետև իրենց բախտի բերմամբ լավ գիտեմ, ու Sagittarius-ի մեջբերումը որ տեսա, միտս եկան 
> Քուրիկս երբ համալսարանի իսպանական բաժնում էր սովորում, իր հետ միասին ուսումնասիրում էի իսպանալեզու գրականությունը, որ ինքն էլ հավեսի ընկներ, կարդար: Քննություններին իրար հետ էինք պարապում, սովորում հարցաշարը: Պետականները, կարելի է ասել, միասին ենք հանձնել... Իսկ «Դոն Կիխոտ»-ով իր տեղը կուրսային եմ գրել, դրա համար էլ կարդացել եմ գիրքը, որ էդ կուրսայինը գրեմ... 
> Ու էս ժանրին էլ հենց էդ իսպանագիրների միջոցով եմ ծանոթացել:
> 
> Մնացածներից էս պահին մենակ Կաֆկան է մտքիս գալիս՝ իր «Մետամորֆոզով», մեկ էլ Բուլգակովը՝ «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտա»-ով. վերջինիս մասին արդեն գրել եմ: 
> Մեկ էլ իմ իմացածներից գուցե Գյոթեի «Ֆաուստը» համապատասխանի ժանրին (որոշ վերապահումներով):
> Թե չէ ես քո չափ կարդացած չեմ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմին պատկանող ավելի շատ գրողներ ու գործեր իմանամ...


Ռիփ, բայց դու շատ ճիշտ ես. ընդհանրապես, մոգական ռեալիզմը շատ տիպիկ լատինաամերիկյան բան ա, ու ասում են` պայմանավորված ա հենց իրանց նիստուկացով, մոգական իրանց առօրյայի մի մասն ա կազմում:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա «Վարպետ ու Մարգարիտային», ինձ թվում ա` դա ավելի շուտ սյուրռեալիզմ ա, քան մոգական ռեալիզմ:

----------

ivy (31.03.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Մարկեսը մոգական իրականության մասին ահագին խոսել է ժամանակին: Ինքը բացատրում էր, որ դա իրենց առօրյան է, որ իրենց համար հենց դա իրականություն է:
Ասենք՝ հիմա շատերս գուցե նստենք, փորձենք պատկերացնել, թե ոնց գրենք, որ իրականում մոգականա ռեալիզմ դուրս գա, բայց իրենց մոտ դա բնական է եղել: Հիմա կգտնեմ Մարկեսի այդ խոսքերը ու այստեղ կդնեմ: երևի ոմանց կհետաքրքրի:

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), ivy (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (31.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Վիլիամ Գոլդինգի Ճանճերի Տիրակալն էլ էս ժանրին է պատկանում, կարծում եմ, հետո Ժյուլ Սուպերվիելի Ծովածին աղջիկը, թեև սա ավելի շատ ֆենթեզիի ու այս ժանրի հատույթում է, Մարսել Էմե-ի քարտը... Հետո էլի իմ կարդացածներից կհիշեմ, կգրեմ:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (31.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարկեսը մոգական իրականության մասին ահագին խոսել է ժամանակին: Ինքը բացատրում էր, որ դա իրենց առօրյան է, որ իրենց համար հենց դա իրականություն է:
> Ասենք՝ հիմա շատերս գուցե նստենք, փորձենք պատկերացնել, թե ոնց գրենք, որ իրականում մոգականա ռեալիզմ դուրս գա, բայց իրենց մոտ դա բնական է եղել: Հիմա կգտնեմ Մարկեսի այդ խոսքերը ու այստեղ կդնեմ: երևի ոմանց կհետաքրքրի:


Ժամանակակից բազմաթիվ հայ գրողներ էլ են մոգական ռեալիզմով գրում, ուրեմն դա մեր առօրյայի մի մասն ա կազմում, բայց էնքան էլ չենք հասկանում` ոնց:

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Ingrid (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (31.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան սյուռ չի: Իսկ այ Կաֆկայի Մետամորֆոզը սյուռ ա  :Smile: 
Բայց անձնական ընկալումից էլ ա կախված: Մոգական ռեալիսզմի ու սյուռի սահմանը բավականին խախուտ ա:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2013), ivy (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (31.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013), Շինարար (02.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, բայց դու շատ ճիշտ ես. ընդհանրապես, մոգական ռեալիզմը շատ տիպիկ լատինաամերիկյան բան ա, ու ասում են` պայմանավորված ա հենց իրանց նիստուկացով, մոգական իրանց առօրյայի մի մասն ա կազմում:
> 
> *Ինչ վերաբերում ա «Վարպետ ու Մարգարիտային», ինձ թվում ա` դա ավելի շուտ սյուրռեալիզմ ա, քան մոգական ռեալիզմ:*


Առաջին գրառման մեջ Դավիթի մեջբերած տեքստում գրել էի «ժանրի _ազդեցությունը_ կրող», որովհետև ես էլ համոզված չեմ՝ կոնկրետ որ ժանրին պիտի դասվի էս գործը...
Իսկ Ֆիցջերալդի «Բենջամին Բաթոնի տարօրինակ դեպքի» մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք  :Think:

----------

Sambitbaba (31.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Իսկ Ֆիջերալդի «Բենջամին Բաթոնի տարօրինակ դեպքի» մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք


Այվ, հղում կտա՞ս, եթե ռուսերեն կա, ցանկալի ա, եթե չէ, ոչինչ, անգլերեն կկարդամ  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այվ, հղում կտա՞ս, եթե ռուսերեն կա, ցանկալի ա, եթե չէ, ոչինչ, անգլերեն կկարդամ


Կինոն նայի, ավելի արագ կլինի  :Jpit: 
Բրեդ Պիտն ա խաղում  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2013), ivy (31.03.2013), Smokie (01.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Հազիվ գտա.
ՄԵՐ ՖԱՆՏԱՍՏԻԿ ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
Լատինական Ամերիկայում և Կարիբյան ավազանի երկրներում արվեստագետներին գրեթե ոչինչ հարկ չի լինում հորինելու: Նրանց կացության դժվարությունը կայանում է հակառակ պարագայում. ինչպե՞ս անել, որ իրենց պատկերած իրականությանը հավատան: Եվ այսպես եղել է միշտ: Մեր պատմության ամենասկզբից մեր գրականության մեջ չկան գրողներ, որոնց ավելի քիչ են հավատացել, բայց որոնք այնպես ձգտել են լինել ճշմարտացի, որքան Վեստ Ինդիայի նվաճման ժամանակագրության հեղինակները: Քրիստափոր Կոլումբոսի օրագիրը գրական այդ ժանրի հնագույն ներկայացուցիչն է: Սկսենք նրանից, որ մենք բացարձակապես համոզված չենք, թե իսկապես նրանք գոյություն ունեցել են, որքանով որ մեզ է հասել պադրե Լաս Կասասի գրչին պատկանող նրանց մեկնակերպը, որը հաստատել է, թե դրանք ընդօրինակներ են իրեն հայտնի բնօրինակից: Համենայն դեպս, ըստ այս վարկածի, նվազ համոզիչ են մատուցվում շշմեցուցիչ հրաշքները, որոնք Կոլուբոսը ստիպված էր գրանցել, որպեսզի համոզի կաթոլիկ պետերին իր հայտնագործության նշանակության հարցում: Կոլուբոսն ասում է, որ մարդիկ, որոնք դուրս են եկել դիմավորելու իրեն 1492 թվի հոկտեմբերի 12-ին, «մորեմերկ» էին:

Մյուս ժամանակագիրները նույնպես հաստատում են, որ Կարիբյան ավազանի բնիկները, որոնք դեռ իրենց անվտանգ էին զգում քրիստոնեական բարոյականությունից, զբոսնում էին մերկանդամ, ինչը բոլորովին բնական բան էր արևադարձայինների համար: Չնայած դրան, Կոլումբոսի կողմից Բարսելոնի արքայական պալատ բերված «նմուշները» հագել էին նկարազարդված արմավենու տերևներ և փետուրներ, մանյակներ` շինված արտասովոր կենդանիների ատամներից ու մագիլներից: Սա, թվում է, շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի: Կոլուբոսի առաջին ճանապարհորդությունը, նրա հույսերին հակառակ, ավարտվեց տնտեսական կրախով: Նա ոչ միայն չգտավ թագուհուն խոստացած ոսկին, այլ նաև կորցրեց իր նավերի մեծ մասը, նա չկարողացավ բերել հսկայական արժեք ունեցող իր հայտնագործության ոչ մի ապացույց, և ընդհանրապես` ոչինչ, որ կարողանար արդարացնել այդքան երկար ու թանկ ճամփորդությունը:

Էլդորադոյի մասին լեգենդը ամենագեղեցիկը, զարմանալին ու վճռականն էր մեր պատմության համար: Այդ երևակայական երկրի որոնումների ժամանակ կոնկիսադոր Գոնգալու Խիմենես դե Կեսադան նվաճեց համարյա կեսը նրա, ինչն այսօր հանդիսանում է Կոլուբիան, իսկ Ֆրանսիսկո դե Օրելյանան հայտնագործեց Ամազոնը: Ինչն առավել ֆանտաստիկ է, նա հայտնագործեց գետը` նավարկելով վերին հոսանքից դեպի գետաբերանը, մի ուղղությամբ, որը հակառակ է այն ձևին, որով սովորաբար հայտնագործվել են բոլոր գետերը: Սակայն Էլդորադոն հանելուկ կմնա բոլոր ժամանակների համար: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ ոչ ոք կարծես թե ոչինչ և երբեք չի իմանա այն տասնմեկ հազար գուանակոների մասին, որոնք` յուրաքանչյուրը 100 ֆունտ ոսկու բեռով, մի անգամ ուղարկվել էին Կուսկոյից, որպեսզի վճարեն ոմն Ատուալպե կառավարչի տուրքը, բայց այդպես էլ չժամանանեցին նշանակված կայանը: Կոնկիսադորների նմանատիպ դյուահավատությունը ամբողջովին բացատրելի է, եթե հիշենք այդ դարում թագավորող մետաֆիզիկական տենդը և գրական ջերմախտը, որոնցով համակված էին ասպետական վեպերը: Գուցե միայն դրանով են բացատրելի Ալվարո Նունեսա Կաբես դը Վակի արտասովոր արկածները, որոնց նապատակը ավելի ազնիվ ու պոետական էր, քան Էլդորադոյի ոսկին: Նրա արշավախումբը որոնում էր հավերժական երիտասարդության աղբյուրը:

… Ամենալուրջ խնդիրներից մեկը, որը գրականության առաջ դնում է մեր անսահման իրականությունը, բառերի անհամապատասխանությունն է: Երբ մենք խոսում ենք գետի մասին, եվրոպացի ընթերցողը ունակ չէ պատկերացնել ավելի ահռելի գետ Դանուբից բացի, որի երկարությունը 2850 կմ է: Նրա համար դժվար է պատկերացնել Ամազոնի ռեալությունը (որի երկարությունը ավելի քան 7000 կմ է), մինչև այն չնկարագրվի: Երբ մենք գրում ենք «ամպրոպ» բառը, եվրոպացիները պատկերացնում են ամպրոպն ու կայծակը, բայց նրանց համար դժվար է երևակայել, թե ինչ երևույթ մենք նկատի ունենք: Նույնը կատարվում է «անձրև» բառի հետ: Անդերում, ֆրանսիացի Ժավյե Մարիմիրի վկայությամբ, հորդառատ անձրևները անդադար թափվում են 5 ամիս: «Նրանք, ովքեր չեն տեսել այդպիսի ամպրոպներ,- գրում է նա,- չեն կարող պատկերացնել դրանց կատաղիությունը: Անթիվ ժամեր դրանց հաջորդում են կայծակները, և մթնոլորտը դողում է անվերջ որոտներից, որոնց արձագանքում են անհամար լեռները»: Դժվար է սա համարել վարպետորեն արված նկարագրություն, բայց բավարար է, որ ամենաթերահավատ եվրոպացին ցնցվի ահից:

Որպեսզի լիովին պատկերացվի մեր իրականության ողջ անսահմանությունը, մենք ստիպված պետք է ստեղծենք նոր բառեր: Դրա անհրաժեշտությունը հավաստում են անթիվ օրինակներ: Հոլանդացի ճանապարհորդ Ֆ.-Վ. Ապ դե Գրաֆֆը, ով այս հարյուրամյակի սկզբին հետազոտել է Ամազոնի գետաբերանը, գրել է, որ նա գտել է այնպիսի տաք աղբյուրներ, որոնց մեջ իջեցված ձուն եփվում էր ընդամենը 5 րոպեում և, որ որոշ տեղերում բավական է ամբողջ ձայնով ասել ինչ-որ բան, որ հեղեղ սկսվի: Ինչ-որ տեղ Կարիբյան ավազանի կոլումբիական ծովափին ես հանդիպեցի մի մարդու, ով անձայն աղոթում էր կովի առաջ: Կենդանու ականջներում որդեր կային: Երբ նա ավարտեց աղոթքը, ես տեսա, թե ինչպես կովի ականջներից թափվեցին սատկած որդերը: Այդ մարդը հավաստիացնում էր, որ ինքը կարող է նմանատիպ կուրսեր անցկացնել տարածության վրա ևս, դրա համար բավական է նկարագրել կենդանուն և տեղը, որտեղ գտնվում է այն: 1902 թվականի մայիսի 8-ին արթնացավ Մարտինիկեի Պելե հրաբուխը: Այն մի քանի րոպեում ավերեց Սենտ Պիեռ նավահանգիստը` լավայի տակ թաղելով քաղաքի 30 հազար բնակիչների, բացառությամբ մեկի` Լյուդգար Սիլվարիսի, որն այդ քաղաքի միակ բանտարկյալն էր: Նրան փրկեցին բանտախցի ամուր պատերը, որոնք կառուցվել էին այնպես, որ նա չկարողանա փախչել:

Ինձ անհրաժեշտ կլինեն բազմաթիվ հատորներ Մեքսիկայի անհավանական իրականությունը նկարագրելու համար: Ես արդեն 20 տարի է` ապրում եմ այստեղ, և մինչև այժմ բազմաթիվ ժամեր եմ անցկացնում` դիտելով սափորում թռչկոտող ունդերին: Դրական ռացիոնալիստներն ինձ ասացին, որ ունդերի այսպիսի մոբիլությունը բացատրվում է նրանով, որ դրանց մեջ բնակություն են հաստատել կենդանի թրթուրները: Հրաշքն այն չէ, որ ունդերը շարժվում են և ոչ էլ այն, որ նրանց մեջ թրթուրներ կան, այլ այն, որ թրթուրները հատկապես տեղավորվել են ունդերի մեջ, որպեսզի կարողանան թռչկոտել:

Աներևակայելի իրականությունը իր առավելագույն հզորությանն է հասնում Կարիբյան կղզիների վրա: Այստեղ նախնական տարրերին` պարզունակ միֆերին և մոգերի հավատալիքներին միահյուսվել են մշակույթների այնքան առատ շերտեր: Այս ամենը միաձուլվել է մոգական միասնության մեջ, որի գեղարվեստական առատությունը պարզապես անսպառ է: Միաժամանակ խառնուրդը հաջող կերպով համեմված է աֆրիկյան հզորությամբ և զայրույթով: Աշխարհների այս խաչմերուկում կոփվել է անսահման ազատության զգացումը, առանց աստծո և օրենքի ռեալությունը, որտեղ ցանկացածը և ամեն մեկը ենթադրում է, թե ինքը կարող է անել ամեն ինչ: Գողերը հանկարծ իրենց արքաներ են կարծում, վռնդվածները` ծովակալներ, իսկ կուրտիզանուհիները` նահանգապետի կին: Եվ հակառակը:

Ես ծնվել և մեծացել եմ Կարիբյան ծովափին: Ես գիտեմ այս աշխարհը, յուրաքանչյուր երկիրը, յուրաքանչյուր կղզին, և ահա, թե ինչն է ամենից շատ հիասթափեցրել ինձ. ինձ հետ չպատահեց ոչինչ, որ ավելի սարսափելի լիներ իրականությունից, ոչ էլ ես կարողացա այդպիսի մի բան հորինել: Առավելագույնը, ինչին ես ընդունակ էի, փոխել իրականությունը բանաստեղծական միջոցներով, և այնուամենայնիվ, իմ գրքերից ոչ մեկում չկա մի տող, որը չհաստատվի փաստերով: Իրականությունը փոխելու իմ փորձերից մեկը խոզի պոչն է, որ այդքան անհանգստություն պատճառեց Բուենդիանների ընտանիքին «Հարյուր տարվա մենություն» գրքում: Ես կարող էի հորինել ցանկացած բան, սակայն ինձ թվում էր, թե նորածնի համար հորինած խոզի պոչը ամենաքիչը կհամընկնի իրականության հետ: Սակայն հենց որ վեպը հայտնի դարձավ երկու Ամերիկաների տարբեր մասերում, սկսեցին երևան գալ պոչ կրողների խոստովանությունները: Բարանկիլեում մի երիտասարդ հայտարարեց այդ մասին թերթով: Նրա հայտարարությունն այս առիթով ավելի զարմանալի էր, քան ինքը` պոչիկը: Նա ծնվել է պոչիկով, բայց երբեք չի ցուցադրել այն ոչ ոքի, քանի դեռ չի կարդացել «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունը»: «Ես չէի ցանկանում այդ մասին ոչ մեկի պատմել, որովհետև ամաչում էի,- ասել է նա:- Բայց հիմա վեպը կարդալուց և դա ընթերցողներին լսելուց հետո հասկացա, որ պոչը կատարելապես բնական բան է»: Շատ չանցած` մի ընթերցող ինձ ուղարկեց թերթի կտրվածք, որտեղ խոսվում էր սեուլցի մի աղջկա մասին, ով նույնպես ծնվել էր պոչիկով, բայց վեպում իմ արած ենթադրությանը հակառակ, աղջկա պոչիկը կտրել էին, և նա կենդանի էր մնացել:

«Նահապետ աշուն»-ի նախապատրաստական փուլը ամենաբարդն էր իմ գրական փորձում: Համարյա 10 տարի ես կարդացի ամեն բան, ինչ կարողացա գտնել լատինամերիկյան բռնապետների և հատկապես նրանց մասին, ովքեր իշխել են Կարիբյան ավազանում, որպեսզի գիրքը որքան հնարավոր է քիչ հիշեցներ կյանքը: Սակայն յուրաքանչյուր քայլը հիասթափություն եղավ: Վենեսուելական բռնապետ Խուան Վիսեատե Գոնեսն օժտված էր այնպիսի ինտուիցիայով, որը չեզոքացնում էր ցանկացած մոգական շնորհ: Հայիթյան բռնապետ դոկտոր Դյուվալյեն արտաքսեց երկրից բոլոր սև շներին, որովհետև նրա թշնամիներից մեկը, փորձելով փրկվել հետապնդումից, դիմակավորվեց սև շան մորթով: Մեր Անտոնիո Լոպես դե Սանտանան թաղեց սեփական ոտքը` թաղման արարողությունն ուղեկցելով ճոխ մեծարանքներով: Լոպե Ագիրրեի կտրված ձեռքը գետը նետեցին, և ով տեսնում էր այն, սարսափից դողում էր` ենթադրելով, թե ձեռքը դեռ ի վիճակի է թափակարել դաշույնը: Անաստասիո Սոմոսա Գարսիան ուներ գազանանոց` թեթև ցանցով բաժանված վանդակներով: Վանդակի մի մասում վայրի գազաններն էին, իսկ մյուսում` Սամոսայի քաղաքական հակառակորդը: Մաքսիմելյան Էռնանդո Մարտինեսը (սալվադորյան բռնապետ-աստվածաբան) հրամայեց փողոցային բոլոր լապտերներին կարմիր թղթե թասակներ հագցնել, որպեսզի հաղթահարվի կարմրուկի համաճարակը:: Նա օգտագործում էր ճոճանակ, որը պահում էր ուտելիքների վրա ճաշելուց առաջ, որպեսզի որոշի` թունավորվա՞ծ է, թե՞ ոչ: Մորասանի արձանը, որ մինչ օրս էլ կանգնած է Տեգուսիգալաեում, իրականում մարշալ Նեյինն է: Երբ պաշտոնական անձիք ժամանեցին Լոնդոն, որպեսզի պատվիրեն անհրաժեշտ արձանը, եկան այն եզրակացության, որ ավելի էժան է գնել պահեստում մոռացված արդեն պատրաստի արձանը, քան պատվիրել Մորասանինը…

_Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես_

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Արէա (01.04.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, հղում կտա՞ս, եթե ռուսերեն կա, ցանկալի ա, եթե չէ, ոչինչ, անգլերեն կկարդամ


Ռուսերենը գտա, հրես  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Սա էլ այս անգամվա Ծաղկաձորի երիտ. գրականագետների հոդվածներից մեկից մի հատված մոգական ռեալիզմի մասին.
Էմմա Գեղամյան. Մոգական ռեալիզմի առանձնահատկությունները լատինամերիկյան գրականության մեջ
Նկարչության մեջ մոգական ռեալիզմի հիմնադիրը ամերիկացի նկարիչ Մայքլ Պարկսն է: Նրա նկարներում տարօրինակ կենդանիները բախվում են խորհրդավոր կանանց, տիկնիկների վարպետներն էլ ղեկավարում են մոգական արարածներին ու մարդկանց:
    Պարկսի նկարներում գերիշխող երկնային միջավայրը հասկանալի է բոլորի համար: Աշխարհ, որ հեղինակի ցանկության դեպքում կարող է ոչնչացվել, վերափոխվել և նորից ստեղծվել: Ոճը, որով նկարում էր, ռեալիստական էր, գործողությունը և իրերի համադրումը` մոգական, այսինքն`այն ուղղությունը, որով առաջնորդվում էր նկարելիս, կարելի է «մոգական ռեալիզմ» անվանել:
    Ավելի ուշ իտալացի գրող և քննադատ Մասսիմո Բոնտեմպելլին (1878-1960) 1926թ.-ին Հռոմում հիմնում է «900» գրական ամսագիրը: Ամսագիրը հրատարակվում էր ֆրանսերեն լեզվով, խմբագրողներից էին` Ջ. Ջոյսը, Կայզերը…
    Բոնտեմպելլին 1927թ.-ին առաջին անգամ այս տերմինը օգտագործում է գրականության մեջ: Նրա կարծիքով մարդու ներաշխարհը կազմված է երկու մասից` արտաքին և նեքին: Հետևաբար  գրողը պետք է կարողանա միաձուլի «իրական աշխարհն» ու «երևակայական աշխարհը» (այդ երկու աշխարհները` իրական և երևակայական): Այդ պատճառով գեղագետի  երևակայությունը առաջին պլան է մղվում, քանի որ առանց երևակայության չի կարող միֆեր ու լեգենդներ ստեղծել:
    «Մոգական ռեալիզմը» ռելաիզմն է, որում օրգանապես համակցվում են իրականն ու ոչ իրականը, իրականն ու մտացածինը, խորհրդավորը: Կարող ենք ասել, որ «ռեալիզմ» և «մոգական ռեալիզմ» տերմիններն ունեն նաև միմյանց հակառակ իմաստներ. «ռեալիզմը» նյութականն է, որին կարելի է դիպչել, սովորականն ու ամենօրյան, «մոգականը»` անսովորն ու խորհրդավորը, անբացատրելին ու անսպասելին:
Մոգական ռեալիզմին բնորոշ է հետևյալը`
· անիրական երևույթները չեն մեկնաբանվում
· գործող անձինք ընդունում են «մոգական ռեալիզմ»-ին բնորոշ առանձնահատկությունները
· զգայական ընկալման մանրամասներ
· հաճախ օգտագործվում են պատկերներ ու խորհրդանիշներ
· մարդու` որպես սոցիալական էակի, գրավչությունն ու զգացմունքները շատ հաճախ մանրամասն են նկարագրվում
· աղավաղված ժամանակի ընթացք, այնպես որ այն ցիկլային է կամ թվում է, թե բացակայում է
· պատճառը և հետևանքը փոխվում են տեղերով
· ժողովրդական բանահյուսական տարրերի առկայություն
· գործողությունները ներկայացվում են հետաքրքիր ձևով, այսինքն` պատմողը երրորդ դեմքից կարող է անցնել առաջին դեմքի
· անցյալը միահյուսվում է ներկային, կերպարներն էլ` միմյանց
· ստեղծագործության «բաց» վերջաբանը թույլ է տալիս ընթերցողին որոշել, թե որն է ավելի իրական և համապատասխան իրական կյանքին` անիրականը, թե ամենօրյան:
    1950-60-ական թվականներին լատինամերիկյան գրակնությունը իսկական «բում» ապրեց: Գրականության մեջ նույնիսկ առաջացավ «կարիբյան հրաշք» տերմինը:
    Այն ամբողջ աշխարհին դարձավ հայտնի, և առաջացած հայտնի գրողների համաստեղությանը միավորում էր «մոգական ռեալիզմը»: «Մոգական ռեալիզմի» ավանդույթը ստեղծվել է այնպիսի գրողների կողմից, որոնցից են` Ժ. Ամադուն («Мертвое море»), Գ.Գարսիա Մարկեսը («Сто лет одинокости», «Старикан с крылями»), Ա.Կարպենտերը («Екуе-Ямба-В», «Царство от мира того»), Մ.Ա. Աստուրիասը («Маисовые люди»):
50-60-ական թվականները այն ժամանակահատվածն էր, երբ լատինամերիկյան վեպը բառացիորեն ներխուժեց  միլիոնավոր մարդկանց հոգևոր կյանք: Համաշխարհային ճանաչում ստացան գրքեր` գրված Կարպենտերի, գվատեմալացի Միգել Անխել Աստրուիասի, մեքսիկացիներ` Խուան Ռուլֆի և Կառլոս Ֆուենտեսի, բրազիլիացի Ժ.Գ.Ռոզի, արգենտինացի Խ. Կորտասարի, կոլումբիացի Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի, պերուացի Մ.Վ. Լյոսայի կողմից: Այս երևույթը դիտվում էր որպես դարերի ընթացքում կուտակված  գեղարվեստական էներգիայի պայթյուն: Ժամանակակից վեպի գեղարվեստական նորությունն այն էր, որ նա դիմում էր դիցաբանական մտածողությանը, տեղեկություններ էր հաղորդում մեզանից առաջ  եղած մարդկանց մասին:
Կարպենտերը իր` «Երկրային արքայությունը» վեպում հեղիանակներին խորհուրդ է տալիս պատմությունն այնպես շարադրել, որ «հրաշալին» ու «մոգականը» միահյուսված լինեն և համագործակցեն իրականության հետ:
    Գարսիա Մարկեսը իր ելույթներից մեկում ասել է. «Ես հավատում եմ մոգությանը իրական կյանքում: Կարծում եմ՝ Կարպենտերը «մոգական ռեալիզմ» անվանում է այն հրաշքը, ինչպիսին հանդիսանում է իրականությունը և հենց Լատինական Ամերիկայի իրականությունն ընդհանրապես, մասամբ նաև կարիբյան երկրների իրականությունը: Այն մոգական է»:
    Գարսիա Մարկեսը անընդհատ խոսում է «Ֆանտաստիկ իրականության» օբյեկտիվ գոյության մասին, որն էլ առաջացնում է լատինամերիկյան վեպի ինքնատիպությունը:
    «Մոգական ռեալիզմի» էությունը անսահմանափակ ազատության ճանաչման մեջ է: Լատինամերիկյան նոր վեպի առանձնահատկությունները մի շարք գրողներ բացատրում են հենց Լատինական Ամերիկայի իրականությամբ, որը քաոսային ու հակասական է, չլուծված և մեկնաբանության կարիք ունեցող:

----------


## ivy

> Կինոն նայի, ավելի արագ կլինի 
> Բրեդ Պիտն ա խաղում


Էդ Հոլիվուդը կլասիկայի հերն անիծում ա, բայց, հա, Բրեդ Պիտի խաթր արժի նայել  :Love:   :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2013), Գալաթեա (31.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Վիլիամ Գոլդինգի Ճանճերի Տիրակալն էլ էս ժանրին է պատկանում, կարծում եմ, հետո Ժյուլ Սուպերվիելի Ծովածին աղջիկը, թեև սա ավելի շատ ֆենթեզիի ու այս ժանրի հատույթում է, Մարսել Էմե-ի քարտը... Հետո էլի իմ կարդացածներից կհիշեմ, կգրեմ:


Սրանց ընդհանրապես ծանոթ չեմ, բայց անունները մի տեսակ շատ են ֆենթեզիոտ հնչում  :Think:

----------


## Ingrid

Ֆիցջերալդը գրականության մեջ համարվում է "կորած սերնդի" ներկայացուցիչ: Այդ ստեղծագործությունը իմ կարծիքով ավելի շուտ ֆանտասմագորիա է: 
Մոգական ռեալիզմ չէի ասի այն պատճառով, որովհետև հերոսի՝ Բենջամինի իրավիճակը սովորական չի ընդունվում, նրան գժի տեղ են դնում անգամ: 
Բայց եթե փորձենք գտնել, ապա 1920-ականներից սկսած գրական ստեղծագործություններից մեծ մասի մեջ կգտնենք մոգական ռեալիզմի տարրեր, բայց ամբողջովին անվանել մոգական, չենք կարող: 
Հիմա այս ժանրը շատ լավ օգտագործում են նաև չինացիները:

----------

ivy (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (01.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Հազիվ գտա.
> ՄԵՐ ՖԱՆՏԱՍՏԻԿ ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> Լատինական Ամերիկայում և Կարիբյան ավազանի երկրներում արվեստագետներին գրեթե ոչինչ հարկ չի լինում հորինելու: Նրանց կացության դժվարությունը կայանում է հակառակ պարագայում. ինչպե՞ս անել, որ իրենց պատկերած իրականությանը հավատան: Եվ այսպես եղել է միշտ: Մեր պատմության ամենասկզբից մեր գրականության մեջ չկան գրողներ, որոնց ավելի քիչ են հավատացել, բայց որոնք այնպես ձգտել են լինել ճշմարտացի, որքան Վեստ Ինդիայի նվաճման ժամանակագրության հեղինակները: Քրիստափոր Կոլումբոսի օրագիրը գրական այդ ժանրի հնագույն ներկայացուցիչն է: Սկսենք նրանից, որ մենք բացարձակապես համոզված չենք, թե իսկապես նրանք գոյություն ունեցել են, որքանով որ մեզ է հասել պադրե Լաս Կասասի գրչին պատկանող նրանց մեկնակերպը, որը հաստատել է, թե դրանք ընդօրինակներ են իրեն հայտնի բնօրինակից: Համենայն դեպս, ըստ այս վարկածի, նվազ համոզիչ են մատուցվում շշմեցուցիչ հրաշքները, որոնք Կոլուբոսը ստիպված էր գրանցել, որպեսզի համոզի կաթոլիկ պետերին իր հայտնագործության նշանակության հարցում: Կոլուբոսն ասում է, որ մարդիկ, որոնք դուրս են եկել դիմավորելու իրեն 1492 թվի հոկտեմբերի 12-ին, «մորեմերկ» էին:
> 
> Մյուս ժամանակագիրները նույնպես հաստատում են, որ Կարիբյան ավազանի բնիկները, որոնք դեռ իրենց անվտանգ էին զգում քրիստոնեական բարոյականությունից, զբոսնում էին մերկանդամ, ինչը բոլորովին բնական բան էր արևադարձայինների համար: Չնայած դրան, Կոլումբոսի կողմից Բարսելոնի արքայական պալատ բերված «նմուշները» հագել էին նկարազարդված արմավենու տերևներ և փետուրներ, մանյակներ` շինված արտասովոր կենդանիների ատամներից ու մագիլներից: Սա, թվում է, շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի: Կոլուբոսի առաջին ճանապարհորդությունը, նրա հույսերին հակառակ, ավարտվեց տնտեսական կրախով: Նա ոչ միայն չգտավ թագուհուն խոստացած ոսկին, այլ նաև կորցրեց իր նավերի մեծ մասը, նա չկարողացավ բերել հսկայական արժեք ունեցող իր հայտնագործության ոչ մի ապացույց, և ընդհանրապես` ոչինչ, որ կարողանար արդարացնել այդքան երկար ու թանկ ճամփորդությունը:
> 
> Էլդորադոյի մասին լեգենդը ամենագեղեցիկը, զարմանալին ու վճռականն էր մեր պատմության համար: Այդ երևակայական երկրի որոնումների ժամանակ կոնկիսադոր Գոնգալու Խիմենես դե Կեսադան նվաճեց համարյա կեսը նրա, ինչն այսօր հանդիսանում է Կոլուբիան, իսկ Ֆրանսիսկո դե Օրելյանան հայտնագործեց Ամազոնը: Ինչն առավել ֆանտաստիկ է, նա հայտնագործեց գետը` նավարկելով վերին հոսանքից դեպի գետաբերանը, մի ուղղությամբ, որը հակառակ է այն ձևին, որով սովորաբար հայտնագործվել են բոլոր գետերը: Սակայն Էլդորադոն հանելուկ կմնա բոլոր ժամանակների համար: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ ոչ ոք կարծես թե ոչինչ և երբեք չի իմանա այն տասնմեկ հազար գուանակոների մասին, որոնք` յուրաքանչյուրը 100 ֆունտ ոսկու բեռով, մի անգամ ուղարկվել էին Կուսկոյից, որպեսզի վճարեն ոմն Ատուալպե կառավարչի տուրքը, բայց այդպես էլ չժամանանեցին նշանակված կայանը: Կոնկիսադորների նմանատիպ դյուահավատությունը ամբողջովին բացատրելի է, եթե հիշենք այդ դարում թագավորող մետաֆիզիկական տենդը և գրական ջերմախտը, որոնցով համակված էին ասպետական վեպերը: Գուցե միայն դրանով են բացատրելի Ալվարո Նունեսա Կաբես դը Վակի արտասովոր արկածները, որոնց նապատակը ավելի ազնիվ ու պոետական էր, քան Էլդորադոյի ոսկին: Նրա արշավախումբը որոնում էր հավերժական երիտասարդության աղբյուրը:
> 
> … Ամենալուրջ խնդիրներից մեկը, որը գրականության առաջ դնում է մեր անսահման իրականությունը, բառերի անհամապատասխանությունն է: Երբ մենք խոսում ենք գետի մասին, եվրոպացի ընթերցողը ունակ չէ պատկերացնել ավելի ահռելի գետ Դանուբից բացի, որի երկարությունը 2850 կմ է: Նրա համար դժվար է պատկերացնել Ամազոնի ռեալությունը (որի երկարությունը ավելի քան 7000 կմ է), մինչև այն չնկարագրվի: Երբ մենք գրում ենք «ամպրոպ» բառը, եվրոպացիները պատկերացնում են ամպրոպն ու կայծակը, բայց նրանց համար դժվար է երևակայել, թե ինչ երևույթ մենք նկատի ունենք: Նույնը կատարվում է «անձրև» բառի հետ: Անդերում, ֆրանսիացի Ժավյե Մարիմիրի վկայությամբ, հորդառատ անձրևները անդադար թափվում են 5 ամիս: «Նրանք, ովքեր չեն տեսել այդպիսի ամպրոպներ,- գրում է նա,- չեն կարող պատկերացնել դրանց կատաղիությունը: Անթիվ ժամեր դրանց հաջորդում են կայծակները, և մթնոլորտը դողում է անվերջ որոտներից, որոնց արձագանքում են անհամար լեռները»: Դժվար է սա համարել վարպետորեն արված նկարագրություն, բայց բավարար է, որ ամենաթերահավատ եվրոպացին ցնցվի ահից:
> ...


Մոռացել եմ նշել, որ Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի խոհերն են, վերցրել եմ Հովիկ Չարխչյանի բլոգից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ֆիցջերալդը գրականության մեջ համարվում է "կորած սերնդի" ներկայացուցիչ: Այդ ստեղծագործությունը իմ կարծիքով ավելի շուտ ֆանտասմագորիա է: 
> Մոգական ռեալիզմ չէի ասի այն պատճառով, որովհետև հերոսի՝ Բենջամինի իրավիճակը սովորական չի ընդունվում, նրան գժի տեղ են դնում անգամ:


Բայց պարտադի՞ր ա, որ բոլորի կողմից ընդունվի որպես սովորական։ Թե՞ ընդհանուր առմամբ եթե նորմալ ա ընդունվում, ուրեմն արդեն մոգական ռեալիզմ ա։ Էդ սահմանը ո՞նց ա որոշվում։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ քիչ դեպքերում ա լինում, որ բոլորի կողմից լրիվ սովորական ու նորմալ են ընդունվում նման բաները։ Տենց չի՞  :Think: ։

----------


## Alphaone

> Սրանց ընդհանրապես ծանոթ չեմ, բայց անունները մի տեսակ շատ են ֆենթեզիոտ հնչում


Այվ առաջինն ուղղակի հզոր գործ է, արժի կարդալ, մի խումբ երեխաներ կղզի են ընկնում երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի տարիներին ու ինքնակազմակերպվուկ իրենց սեփական օրենքներով, կեսից սկսում է մոգականը, բայց և մինչև վրջ մնում ռեալիզմ, հզոր գործ է, երկրորդը էս երկու ժանրերի հատույթում է, բայց ձանձրալի է կարդացվում, իսկ երրորդն իմ ամենասիրած գործերից է, պստիկ նովել է, գրողներին ապրելու ժամանակ են տրամադրում քարտերով, իհարկե, ոչ միայն գրողներին, բայց չեմ պատմի, քանի որ եթե երբևէ ցանկանաս կարդալ, էֆֆեկտը կփչացնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (01.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մոռացել եմ նշել, որ Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի խոհերն են, վերցրել եմ Հովիկ Չարխչյանի բլոգից:


Խմբագրեցի, անունն ավելացրի։ Համ էլ պարբերությունների արանքներում դատարկ տողեր եմ ավելացրել, որ ավելի դյուրընթեռնելի լինի։ Ես որ ինտերնետում տենց իրար կպած պարբերություններով աժդահա տեքստեր եմ տեսնում, սիրտս վատանում ա  :LOL: ։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ ես միայնակ չեմ էդ հարցում  :Blush: ։

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Ingrid (31.03.2013), ivy (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (01.04.2013), Smokie (01.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջին գրառման մեջ Դավիթի մեջբերած տեքստում գրել էի «ժանրի _ազդեցությունը_ կրող», որովհետև ես էլ համոզված չեմ՝ կոնկրետ որ ժանրին պիտի դասվի էս գործը...
> Իսկ Ֆիցջերալդի «Բենջամին Բաթոնի տարօրինակ դեպքի» մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք


վայ, էդ գործի մասին ես էլ էի հիշել: չէ, հաստատ մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, բայց թե ինչ ա, չգիտեմ

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (01.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> վայ, էդ գործի մասին ես էլ էի հիշել: չէ, հաստատ մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, բայց թե ինչ ա, չգիտեմ


Բայց ինտերնետում լիքը տեղեր ներկայացված ա որպես մոգական ռեալիզմի օրինակ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց պարտադի՞ր ա, որ բոլորի կողմից ընդունվի որպես սովորական։ Թե՞ ընդհանուր առմամբ եթե նորմալ ա ընդունվում, ուրեմն արդեն մոգական ռեալիզմ ա։ Էդ սահմանը ո՞նց ա որոշվում։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ քիչ դեպքերում ա լինում, որ բոլորի կողմից լրիվ սովորական ու նորմալ են ընդունվում նման բաները։ Տենց չի՞ ։


Չգիտեմ` ում համար ոնց, բայց ինձ համար մոգական ռեալիզմն էն ա, երբ էդ բոլոր մոգական երևույթները հենց իրականության մաս են կազմում, լրիվ նորմալ ա լինում էդ ամեն ինչը: Եթե նույնիսկ գործի բոլոր հերոսները նորմալ են վերաբերվում, բայց հեղինակն ինքը չէ, դա արդեն մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Հա, մեկ էլ ֆենթըզին կարա տենց լինի, բայց տարբերությունն էն ա, որ ֆենթըզին հատուկ տեսակի աշխարհ ա ներկայացնում, որը մերին հեչ նման չի:

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013), ivy (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ժամանակակից բազմաթիվ հայ գրողներ էլ են մոգական ռեալիզմով գրում, ուրեմն դա մեր առօրյայի մի մասն ա կազմում, բայց էնքան էլ չենք հասկանում` ոնց:


Բյուր, ճիշտ ես ասում: Նոր մեջբերածս հատվածից կարդացի այս տողերը.  "Լատինամերիկյան նոր վեպի առանձնահատկությունները մի շարք գրողներ բացատրում են հենց Լատինական Ամերիկայի իրականությամբ, որը *քաոսային ու հակասական է, չլուծված և մեկնաբանության կարիք ունեցող*":
Բնական է, որ մեզ  մոտ էլ է գրվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ինտերնետում լիքը տեղեր ներկայացված ա որպես մոգական ռեալիզմի օրինակ։


Ի՞նչ ասեմ, համաձայն չեմ ինտերնետի լիքը տեղերի հետ:

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չգիտեմ` ում համար ոնց, բայց ինձ համար մոգական ռեալիզմն էն ա, երբ էդ բոլոր մոգական երևույթները հենց իրականության մաս են կազմում, լրիվ նորմալ ա լինում էդ ամեն ինչը: Եթե նույնիսկ գործի բոլոր հերոսները նորմալ են վերաբերվում, բայց հեղինակն ինքը չէ, դա արդեն մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Հա, մեկ էլ ֆենթըզին կարա տենց լինի, բայց տարբերությունն էն ա, որ ֆենթըզին հատուկ տեսակի աշխարհ ա ներկայացնում, որը մերին հեչ նման չի:


Իսկ մոգական ռեալիզմ կհամարվի՞, եթե հերոսներից ոչ բոլորը նորմալ վերաբերվեն, իսկ հեղինակը նորմալ վերաբերվի  :LOL: ։

Ու ընդհանրապես էդ պահերը մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, ինչքան էլ որ տարբեր բնորոշումներ եմ կարդացել։ Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեի, եթե որևէ մեկը մի հատ օդից գտած կոնկրետ օրինակի վրա ցույց տար, թե նույն երևույթը որ դեպք(եր)ում ա բավարարում մոգական ռեալիզմի պահանջներին, որ դեպք(եր)ում՝ չէ։

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի՞նչ ասեմ, համաձայն չեմ ինտերնետի լիքը տեղերի հետ:


Էդ ինտերնետի լիքը տեղերը ոչ թե որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն էի օրինակ բերել, այլ ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել, որ գուցե էդ հարցում չկա՞ օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն, էդքան հստակ չի գուցե։ Չգիտեմ։

----------


## ivy

Անուկը մասնակցո՜ւմ ա  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Բայց պարտադի՞ր ա, որ բոլորի կողմից ընդունվի որպես սովորական։ Թե՞ ընդհանուր առմամբ եթե նորմալ ա ընդունվում, ուրեմն արդեն մոգական ռեալիզմ ա։ Էդ սահմանը ո՞նց ա որոշվում։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ քիչ դեպքերում ա լինում, որ բոլորի կողմից լրիվ սովորական ու նորմալ են ընդունվում նման բաները։ Տենց չի՞ ։


Ան ջան, եթե կան ուղղակի տարրեր մոգական ռեալիզմի կամ այլ ժանրի, ասում ենք, որ կան այս, այս այս ժանրերի տարրեր, բայց որպեսզի անվանենք կոնկրետ ժանրը, պիտի այն գերակշռողը լինի: Իսկ այս դեպքում լիովին համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ, պիտի այդ ամենը բոլորի կողմից էլ շատ բնական ընդունվեն: Ասենք՝ այլմոլորակայիններն ապրում են մարդկանց հետ, նկարագրվում է, որ նրանք ունեն պոչեր, երեք աչք կամ այլ բան, բայց դրա վրա ոչ ոք չի զարմանում, այլ սյուժեն զարգանում է ոչ թե այդ զարմանալի բաները բացատրելու մեջ, ոչ թե հիմքը դրանց նշանակությունն է, այլ նրանց հետ միաիսն այլ թեմայի արծարծումը:
 Ինքս այդպես եմ պատկերացնում մոգական ռեալիզմը, իհարկե, կարդացել եմ նաև այս ժանրի մասին շատ գրականագետների վերլուծականներ:

----------

ivy (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (01.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անուկը մասնակցո՜ւմ ա


Անուկը դեռ իսկի կարգին չի ջոկել՝ որն ա մոգական ռեալիզմը, ու՞ր մասնակցի  :Cry: ։

----------


## Ingrid

> Իսկ մոգական ռեալիզմ կհամարվի՞, եթե հերոսներից ոչ բոլորը նորմալ վերաբերվեն, իսկ հեղինակը նորմալ վերաբերվի ։
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես էդ պահերը մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, ինչքան էլ որ տարբեր բնորոշումներ եմ կարդացել։ Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեի, եթե որևէ մեկը մի հատ օդից գտած կոնկրետ օրինակի վրա ցույց տար, թե նույն երևույթը որ դեպք(եր)ում ա բավարարում մոգական ռեալիզմի պահանջներին, որ դեպք(եր)ում՝ չէ։


Վերևում բերված այլմոլորակայինների հասարակ օրինակի վրա էլ փորձեմ բացատրել.
Եթե այդ այլմոլորակայինները ապրեն Վալոդի տանը ու նրանց միայն Վալոդը տեսնի, ընդունի, կամ էլ Վալոդի հետ միաիսն հեղինակը կամ մի այլ գերզգայուն հերոս, դա մոգական ռեալիզմ չէ:
Եթե այդ այլմոլորակայիններին բոլորը տեսնեն ու ընդունեն որպես այլմոլորակային կամ ուղղակի ուշադրություն չդարձնեն, որևէ անվանում չտան, բայց ոչ էլ ասեն՝ էս ով է, էս ինչ արարած է, ապա դա մոգական ռեալիզմն է:
Սյուժեն զարգանում է ոչ թե նրանց էության բացահայտման ուղղությմաբ, այլ դա օգտագործվում է ամբողջ պատմության մեջ, ոնց օգտագործեր ասենք բժշկական համալսարանի ուսանողների մասին մի պատմություն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Անուկը դեռ իսկի կարգին չի ջոկել՝ որն ա մոգական ռեալիզմը, ու՞ր մասնակցի ։


Իհ, Ան, արդեն լիքը ասվեց, դու էն դասականների գործերին մի նայի, դրանք ապուպապ են...
Կարևոր պայմանները.
- Ներկայացնի իրական կյանքը, մեր աշխարհը
- Մեջը լինեն մոգական էլեմենտներ, որոնք սակայն չեն ներկայացվում՝ որպես գերբնական, այլ իրականության մի մասն են կազմում
- Մոգական էլեմենտները ծառայեն իրականությանը, դրանով ավելի լավ երևա ասելիքը, այլ չլինեն ինքնանպատակ, անկապ ուժաստիկներ

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013), Sambitbaba (01.04.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ մոգական ռեալիզմ կհամարվի՞, եթե հերոսներից ոչ բոլորը նորմալ վերաբերվեն, իսկ հեղինակը նորմալ վերաբերվի ։
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես էդ պահերը մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, ինչքան էլ որ տարբեր բնորոշումներ եմ կարդացել։ Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեի, եթե որևէ մեկը մի հատ օդից գտած կոնկրետ օրինակի վրա ցույց տար, թե նույն երևույթը որ դեպք(եր)ում ա բավարարում մոգական ռեալիզմի պահանջներին, որ դեպք(եր)ում՝ չէ։


Ան, եթե նույն Բենջամինին վերցնենք, արդեն հենց վերնագիրն ասում ա, որ դեպքը զարմանալի ա, տարօրինակ, ամբողջ պատմությունը կենտրոնանում ա դրա վրա, հետևաբար դա մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Կարամ, ասենք, օդից փախած օրինակ բերեմ: Դու որ կարդում էիր իմ «Դուբլինյան արկածները», լրիվ մոգական ռեալիզմի տարրերով էր:

----------

Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Հայեր, հարց, էս վերջին Հավաքածուի Բյուրի գործը՝ Հյուսիսի կինը մոգական ռեալիզմ կարող ենք համարե՞լ, ինձ թվում է՝ հա...

----------


## ivy

> Հայեր, հարց, էս վերջին Հավաքածուի Բյուրի գործը՝ Հյուսիսի կինը մոգական ռեալիզմ կարող ենք համարե՞լ, ինձ թվում է՝ հա...


Էնտեղ ոչ մի մոգական բան չկար: Գուցե առեղծվածային, բայց ոչ մոգական...

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, եթե նույն Բենջամինին վերցնենք, արդեն հենց վերնագիրն ասում ա, որ դեպքը զարմանալի ա, տարօրինակ, ամբողջ պատմությունը կենտրոնանում ա դրա վրա, հետևաբար դա մոգական ռեալիզմ չի: Կարամ, ասենք, օդից փախած օրինակ բերեմ: Դու որ կարդում էիր իմ «Դուբլինյան արկածները», լրիվ մոգական ռեալիզմի տարրերով էր:


Համոզեցիր  :Smile: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ թվում ա մոգական ռեալիզմի շրջանակում գրելու համար պետք ա լատինաամերկացի լինես, ներքաշած մի կողմից հնդկացիական ողջ մշակույթը, մյուս կողմից իսպանական, քոնը լինի և եվրոպական վերածնունդը, և հնդկացիների ողջ ստեղծածը, դու էլ լինես էդ երկուսի խառնուրդից ստեղված եսիմորերորդ պորտի սերունդ, էն մնացած ամեն ինչ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմ ա մատուցվում, ճապոնական, չինական, եգիպտական, եվրոպական, նույնիսկ հայկական գրականության մեջ, չունի էն մոգականությունը, որը պետք ա, թե չէ շատ որ ուզենք, Սասնա ծռերն էլ կխցկենք դրա մեջ: Էնպես որ ստեղ ամեն ինչ կախված ա լինելու քվեարկողների սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումից, ինչպես միշտ:

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, բայց էս պահը ո՞նց կբացատրեք։
Մարկեսի «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունից» հատված (հենց առաջին էջից).

Дородный циган с дремучей бородой и худыми пальцами, скрюченными, словно птичья лапка, назвавший себя Мелькиадесом, с блеском продемонстрировал присутствующим сие, как он выразился, восьмое чудо света, созданное алхимиками Македонии. Держа в руках два железных бруска, он береходил от хижины к хижине, *и охваченные ужасом люди видели*, как тазы, котелки, щипцы и жаровни поднимаются со своих мест, а гвозди и винты отчаянно стараются вырваться из потрескивающих от напрежения досок.

Փաստորեն, ոչ բոլորի կողմից էր ընկալվում որպես սովորական, նորմալ բան։ Մարդիկ սարսափել էին  :Jpit: ։

Հ.Գ. Հենց թվում ա՝ արդեն հասկացա, մեկ էլ սենց մի բան հայտնվում ա  :Sad: ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող, բայց էս պահը ո՞նց կբացատրեք։
> Մարկեսի «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունից» հատված (հենց առաջին էջից).
> 
> Дородный циган с дремучей бородой и худыми пальцами, скрюченными, словно птичья лапка, назвавший себя Мелькиадесом, с блеском продемонстрировал присутствующим сие, как он выразился, восьмое чудо света, созданное алхимиками Македонии. Держа в руках два железных бруска, он береходил от хижины к хижине, *и охваченные ужасом люди видели*, как тазы, котелки, щипцы и жаровни поднимаются со своих мест, а гвозди и винты отчаянно стараются вырваться из потрескивающих от напрежения досок.
> 
> Փաստորեն, ոչ բոլորի կողմից էր ընկալվում որպես սովորական, նորմալ բան։ Մարդիկ սարսափել էին ։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հենց թվում ա՝ արդեն հասկացա, մեկ էլ սենց մի բան հայտնվում ա ։


Ինձ թվում ա մարդիկ նրանից էին սարսափել, որ Մելկիադեսը/ :Love: / իրանց տունն ա քանդում, ոչ թե հենց բուն կախարդանքից  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013), ivy (31.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2013), Շինարար (31.03.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ժող, բայց էս պահը ո՞նց կբացատրեք։
> Մարկեսի «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունից» հատված (հենց առաջին էջից).
> 
> Дородный циган с дремучей бородой и худыми пальцами, скрюченными, словно птичья лапка, назвавший себя Мелькиадесом, с блеском продемонстрировал присутствующим сие, как он выразился, восьмое чудо света, созданное алхимиками Македонии. Держа в руках два железных бруска, он береходил от хижины к хижине, *и охваченные ужасом люди видели*, как тазы, котелки, щипцы и жаровни поднимаются со своих мест, а гвозди и винты отчаянно стараются вырваться из потрескивающих от напрежения досок.
> 
> Փաստորեն, ոչ բոլորի կողմից էր ընկալվում որպես սովորական, նորմալ բան։ Մարդիկ սարսափել էին ։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հենց թվում ա՝ արդեն հասկացա, մեկ էլ սենց մի բան հայտնվում ա ։


Հա, Գալը ճիշտ է. իրենց ոչ թե երևույթն էր զարմացնում, այլ սարսափեցնում էր արվածի արդյունքը: Ասես՝ մեքենան մտնի բանջարանոց, մարդիկ սարսափեն , թե ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա դա: Կամ մի այլ բան:

----------

Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինձ թվում ա մոգական ռեալիզմի շրջանակում գրելու համար պետք ա լատինաամերկացի լինես, ներքաշած մի կողմից հնդկացիական ողջ մշակույթը, մյուս կողմից իսպանական, քոնը լինի և եվրոպական վերածնունդը, և հնդկացիների ողջ ստեղծածը, դու էլ լինես էդ երկուսի խառնուրդից ստեղված եսիմորերորդ պորտի սերունդ, էն մնացած ամեն ինչ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմ ա մատուցվում, ճապոնական, չինական, եգիպտական, եվրոպական, նույնիսկ հայկական գրականության մեջ, չունի էն մոգականությունը, որը պետք ա, թե չէ շատ որ ուզենք, Սասնա ծռերն էլ կխցկենք դրա մեջ: Էնպես որ ստեղ ամեն ինչ կախված ա լինելու քվեարկողների սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումից, ինչպես միշտ:


Հա, էդ հաստատ, միշտ էլ ծագման օջախը թեկուզ որոշ երանգներով, բայց տարբերվում է ու տարբերվելու է: 
Միայն թե բոլոր ժանրերն էլ ավելի հատուկ են եղել այս կամ այն մշակույթին, ազգին, որն ստեղծել է, բայց հետո հարմարվել են այլոց մշակույթներին, որոշ փոփոխվել, սակայն հիմնական հատկանիշները մնացել են:
Այնպես որ հայկական միջավայրն էլ, մշակույթն էլ  հող են ստեղծում հայկական մոգական ռեալիզմի համար:
Դե, ակումբցինե՛ր, ի գործ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բան եմ հիշել  :Jpit: ։ Իսկ իմ էս հեքիաթը կարելի՞ ա համարել մոգական ռեալիզմի օրինակ  :Blush: ։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ նման ա։

----------


## ivy

> Բան եմ հիշել ։ Իսկ իմ էս հեքիաթը կարելի՞ ա համարել մոգական ռեալիզմի օրինակ ։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ նման ա։


Ան, հեքիաթը հենց հեքիաթ ժանրն է  :Jpit: 
Չնայած ես էլ իմ հեքիաթներն էի հիշել  :Jpit: 

Էս ժանրն իմ պատկերացմամբ ավելի սուր իրական է, քան կարող է հեքիաթը լինել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, հեքիաթը հենց հեքիաթ ժանրն է 
> Չնայած ես էլ իմ հեքիաթներն էի հիշել 
> 
> Էս ժանրն իմ պատկերացմամբ ավելի սուր իրական է, քան կարող է հեքիաթը լինել:


Էդ հեքիաթը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա։ Էն քո կարդացածին նման չի։ Լրիվ ռեալիստիկ միջավայրն ա գերակշռում։ Հա, ու ոչ ոք ոչ մի բանի վրա չի զարմանում  :LOL: ։ Անունը կարող էր իսկի հեքիաթ չլինել։

----------


## Ingrid

> Էդ հեքիաթը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա։ Էն քո կարդացածին նման չի։ Լրիվ ռեալիստիկ միջավայրն ա գերակշռում։ Հա, ու ոչ ոք ոչ մի բանի վրա չի զարմանում ։ Անունը կարող էր իսկի հեքիաթ չլինել։


Ան ջան, նոր կարդացի: Շատ հետաքրքիր էր, բայց դա արդեն եղած հեքիաթի վերաիմաստավորում է: Այդպիսի հաջող փորձեր շատ են անում, լավ էլ ընդունվում է: Ասենք՝ Կարմիր գլխարկի մասին և այլն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, նոր կարդացի: Շատ հետաքրքիր էր, բայց դա արդեն եղած հեքիաթի վերաիմաստավորում է: Այդպիսի հաջող փորձեր շատ են անում, լավ էլ ընդունվում է: Ասենք՝ Կարմիր գլխարկի մասին և այլն:


Դու առաջին հեքիա՞թն ես կարդացել։ Ես երկրորդը նկատի ունեի, էնտեղ հայտնի հեքիաթի վերաիմաստավորում չկա։ Այսինքն՝ մի հեքիաթի մի պուճուր մասնիկ կա, բայց հիմնական մասը հեքիաթների հետ կապ չունի։
Դե լավ, ինչ որ ա  :Smile: ։

----------

Ingrid (31.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Դու առաջին հեքիա՞թն ես կարդացել։ Ես երկրորդը նկատի ունեի, էնտեղ հայտնի հեքիաթի վերաիմաստավորում չկա։ Այսինքն՝ մի հեքիաթի մի պուճուր մասնիկ կա, բայց հիմնական մասը հեքիաթների հետ կապ չունի։
> Դե լավ, ինչ որ ա ։


Ան ջան, ես քո դրած հղումով գնացի, երեք մասանոց պատմություն էր Ձյունանուշի մասին, դա կարդացի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, ես քո դրած հղումով գնացի, երեք մասանոց պատմություն էր Ձյունանուշի մասին, դա կարդացի:


Հա, դա էր։
Բայց չի՞ կարելի ասել, որ մեջը մոգական ռեալիզմի տարրեր կային։ Որովհետև ընդհանուր սյուժեն հեքիաթի մասին չի, էլի, ռեալիստական միջավայր ա, իմ կարծիքով՝ որոշ «հեքիաթային» տարրերով։ Եթե չէ, ուրեմն ես էլի լրիվ սխալ եմ հասկանում մոգական ռեալիզմը...

----------


## ivy

> Հա, դա էր։
> Բայց չի՞ կարելի ասել, որ մեջը մոգական ռեալիզմի տարրեր կային։ Որովհետև ընդհանուր սյուժեն հեքիաթի մասին չի, էլի, ռեալիստական միջավայր ա, իմ կարծիքով՝ որոշ «հեքիաթային» տարրերով։ Եթե չէ, ուրեմն ես էլի լրիվ սխալ եմ հասկանում մոգական ռեալիզմը...


Ան, Ձյունանուշն ու Ձմեռ պապն արդեն լավ հայտնի հեքիաթային կերպարներ են, իրենց ուր էլ դնես, մի տեսակ չի ստացվի մոգական ռեալիզմ...

----------


## Դավիթ

> Սամ ջան, իսպանագիրների վրա կենտրոնացա, որովհետև իրենց բախտի բերմամբ լավ գիտեմ, ու Sagittarius-ի մեջբերումը որ տեսա, միտս եկան 
> Քուրիկս երբ համալսարանի իսպանական բաժնում էր սովորում, իր հետ միասին ուսումնասիրում էի իսպանալեզու գրականությունը, որ ինքն էլ հավեսի ընկներ, կարդար: Քննություններին իրար հետ էինք պարապում, սովորում հարցաշարը: Պետականները, կարելի է ասել, միասին ենք հանձնել... Իսկ «Դոն Կիխոտ»-ով իր տեղը կուրսային եմ գրել, դրա համար էլ կարդացել եմ գիրքը, որ էդ կուրսայինը գրեմ... 
> Ու էս ժանրին էլ հենց էդ իսպանագիրների միջոցով եմ ծանոթացել:
> 
> Մնացածներից էս պահին մենակ Կաֆկան է մտքիս գալիս՝ իր «Մետամորֆոզով», մեկ էլ Բուլգակովը՝ «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտա»-ով. վերջինիս մասին արդեն գրել եմ: 
> Մեկ էլ իմ իմացածներից գուցե Գյոթեի «Ֆաուստը» համապատասխանի ժանրին (որոշ վերապահումներով):
> Թե չէ ես քո չափ կարդացած չեմ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմին պատկանող ավելի շատ գրողներ ու գործեր իմանամ...



 Սալման Ռուշդիի «Սատանայական Տաղերը»

----------

Ingrid (01.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մոգական ռեալիզմի ամենահայտնի ներկայացուցիչներից է Մարկեսը, իսկ նրա «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունը» համարվում է այս ժանրի լավագույն գործերից մեկը: 
> Որպես մեկ այլ օրինակ՝ Բուլգակովի «Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան»


Չգիտեմ, զառ ջան, չգիտեմ… Ահագին կարդացի, ահագին բան իմացա մոգական ռեալիզմից: Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ «Հարյուր տարվա մենությունը» չեմ կարդացել: Բայց Բուլգակովին սիրել եմ միշտ: Ու դեռ էն ժամանակ, երբ ես կարդում էի Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան, հասկանում էի, որ նորմալ ու սովորական երևակայություն ունեցող մարդու համար մի քիչ անհնար կլիներ նման բան գրելը: Առաջին անգամը նույնիսկ չստացվեց կարդալ: Գիշերներն էի կարդում ու վախեցա էն սատանայատիպ աղջկանից, դադարեցրի: Բայց մի որոշ ժամանակ անց կարդացի, ավարտեցի… Հետո որ տարիներ անցան, իմացա, որ Բուլգակովը կախվածություն է ունեցել մորֆինից ու նաև քիչ առաջ կարդացի, որ նա տասնչորս տարի ստացել է բժիշկների կողմից իրեն նշանակված մորֆինի սուլֆատը: :Smile: 

Սենց խորացա մի քիչ ու
պարզեցի, որ կոլումբիացի Մարկեսը վերջերս, պատճառաբանելով, թե թմրաբիզնեսը մեծ վնասներ է հասցնում բնակչությանը, կոչ է արել թմրամիջոցները լեգալիզացնել (ի դեպ, սա բացարձակ ոչ էֆեկտիվ կլինի, ինչպես օրինակ՝ Աֆղանստանում, որտեղ հիմա ոչ ոքի չեն պատժում, բայց գործածողների քանակն ավելանում աղետալի չափերով): Հիմա... Բոլորս էլ գիտենք՝ Կոլումբիայում է արտադրվում Եվրոպա և ԱՄՆ «արտահանվող» կոկաինը: Սա առնվազն ինձ հիմք է տալիս կարծելու (կասկածելու), որ Մարկեսն էլ մեկ-մեկ կոկաին փորձած կլինի ու ինձ թվում է՝ հատկապես էն ամենահետաքրքիր, գունեղ ու աննկարագրելի խորը իմաստ արտահայտող գլուխները գրելու ժամանակաշրջանում: :Jpit: )))))))))

Պարզ է, որ էս մարդիկ առանց դրա էլ են հանճարեղ եղել: Ուղղակի հենց նոր իմացա, ասի կիսվեմ… 

*Զգուշացում: Թմրադեղը չի, որ մարդուն նպատակներին է հասցնում, այլ առողջ ու ճիշտ կենսակերպը:* 

Հա ու վերջում ասեմ, որ երևի էս մրցույթին ես էլ մասնակցեմ, ոնց հասկացա հոգեհարազատ ա… Ու ինձ հիմա արդեն պարզ է, որ հաղթելու ամենամեծ շանսերն ինձ ունեմ…  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), ivy (02.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (02.04.2013), Դավիթ (02.04.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Առաջարկում եմ էս մրցանակը որպես խրախուսական տալ Չուկին, որ "Բոբիկը" վերջացնի:

Կանոնների մեջ նշված չէր, բայց ուզում եմ ճշտել՝ ամեն մեկը ընդամենը մի՞ տարբերակ կարա ուղարկի:

----------

Alphaone (02.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Առաջարկում եմ էս մրցանակը որպես խրախուսական տալ Չուկին, որ "Բոբիկը" վերջացնի:
> 
> Կանոնների մեջ նշված չէր, բայց ուզում եմ ճշտել՝ ամեն մեկը ընդամենը մի՞ տարբերակ կարա ուղարկի:



Սահմանափակում չկա տարբերակների հարցով: Խրախուսական մրցանակներ էլ չկան: :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, իսկ, օրինակ, «Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը» մոգական ռեալմիզմ համարվու՞մ է։

----------


## Ingrid

> Ժող, իսկ, օրինակ, «Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը» մոգական ռեալմիզմ համարվու՞մ է։


Այն համարվում է փիլիսոփայական վեպ՝ դեկադանսի ոճով: Դա, ոնց ասած, պաշտոնական անվանումն է:
Ան ջան, ըստ իս, այդ վեպն էլ մոգական չէ, որովհետև ինքը այլաբանություն է իր մեջ պարունակում: Հա, եթե վերցնենք այն փաստը, որ "Ֆաուստը" համարեն մոգական ռեալիզմի նախահիմքերից կամ Ռաբլեի "Գարգանտյուա և Պանտագրյուելը"(իհարկե, համարողներ կան), ապա Դորյան Գրեյն էլ կարող ենք համարել:
Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, այդտեղ մաքուր  մոգական ռեալիզմ չկա:
Ահա մոգական ռեալիզմին բնորոշ հիմնական կետերը.
· անիրական երևույթները չեն մեկնաբանվում
· գործող անձինք ընդունում են «մոգական ռեալիզմ»-ին բնորոշ առանձնահատկությունները
· զգայական ընկալման մանրամասներ
· հաճախ օգտագործվում են պատկերներ ու խորհրդանիշներ
· մարդու` որպես սոցիալական էակի, գրավչությունն ու զգացմունքները շատ հաճախ մանրամասն են նկարագրվում
· աղավաղված ժամանակի ընթացք, այնպես որ այն ցիկլային է կամ թվում է, թե բացակայում է
· պատճառը և հետևանքը փոխվում են տեղերով
· ժողովրդական բանահյուսական տարրերի առկայություն
· գործողությունները ներկայացվում են հետաքրքիր ձևով, այսինքն` պատմողը երրորդ դեմքից կարող է անցնել առաջին դեմքի
· անցյալը միահյուսվում է ներկային, կերպարներն էլ` միմյանց
· ստեղծագործության «բաց» վերջաբանը թույլ է տալիս ընթերցողին որոշել, թե որն է ավելի իրական և համապատասխան իրական կյանքին` անիրականը, թե ամենօրյան:
Այս նշված կետերից մեծ մասը բացակայում են Դորյան Գրեյից:

----------

Նիկեա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Ուֆ, սենց որ գիտականացնում եք, սաղ համ ու հոտը կորչում ա: Կետ մեկ, կետ երկու, կետ երեք: Տողի երկարությունը 17 սմ, լայնությունը՝ 11 սմ: Ատեք ինձ, բայց չեմ կարծում վատ գրականություն ստեղծելու համար ավելի նպաստավոր պայմաններ կարող են լինել, քան նստել ու հատուկ գրել որևէ ուղղության մեջ:

----------

CactuSoul (02.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.04.2013), Արէա (02.04.2013), Գալաթեա (02.04.2013), Նիկեա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ուֆ, սենց որ գիտականացնում եք, սաղ համ ու հոտը կորչում ա: Կետ մեկ, կետ երկու, կետ երեք: Տողի երկարությունը 17 սմ, լայնությունը՝ 11 սմ: Ատեք ինձ, բայց չեմ կարծում վատ գրականություն ստեղծելու համար ավելի նպաստավոր պայմաններ կարող են լինել, քան նստել ու հատուկ գրել որևէ ուղղության մեջ:


Համամիտ եմ:
Ինչքան շատ ա քննարկվում, էնքան գրելուս ցանկությունը մեռնում ա:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Համամիտ եմ:
> Ինչքան շատ ա քննարկվում, էնքան գրելուս ցանկությունը մեռնում ա:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ ուղղակի կարելի ա ներառել մոգական ռեալիզմի ինչ-որ տարրեր էնպես, ինչպես ամենքս դա պատկերացնում ենք ու վերջ, կլինի հավես: Ռաբլեն չի գրել մոգական ռեալիզմ, բայց էպոսը էնքան շատ ա իր գրածում, որ էնտեղ տեսնում ենք մի ուղղություն, որը դարեր հետո ա հնարվել: Ուղղակի մի քիչ էպոս, մի քիչ մոգականություն ու ընտիր կլինի, էս սանտիմետրերին նայել պետք չի: Դա էն գրականությունն ա, որտեղ ամենաշատերից մեկն ա զգացմունքը, մենք էլ էդ զգացմունքով պետք ա քվեարկենք նրան, ում մոգությունը մեզ ավելի կկախարդի:

----------

Ingrid (02.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), Նիկեա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Հայե՛ր, ներող եղեք, եթե անհամություն արեցի:  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հայե՛ր, ներող եղեք, եթե անհամություն արեցի:


Ոչ մի անհամություն էլ չես արել: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչու՞ են կրքերը բորբոքվում: Մրցույթի պայմանների մեջ ուղղակի նշված ա «Մոգական Ռեալիզմ» ժանր: Ոչ մի կետ առ կետ ցուցմունքներ և այլն:

----------

Ingrid (02.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հայե՛ր, ներող եղեք, եթե անհամություն արեցի:


Նորմալ ա, Ինգրիդ ջան, չես արել  :Smile:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (02.04.2013), Շինարար (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ոչ մի անհամություն էլ չես արել: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչու՞ են կրքերը բորբոքվում: Մրցույթի պայմանների մեջ ուղղակի նշված ա "Մոգական Ռեալիզմ" ժանր: Ոչ մի կետ առ կետ ցուցմունքներ և այլն:


Դավիթ ջան, երևի նկատի ունեն քիչ վերևում իմ բերած կետ առ կետ օրինակները, դրա համար ներողություն խնդրեցի:

----------


## Ingrid

> Նորմալ ա, Ինգրիդ ջան, չես արել


Վայ, Գալ ջան,  :Smile:

----------

Գալաթեա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավիթ ջան, երևի նկատի ունեն քիչ վերևում իմ բերած կետ առ կետ օրինակները, դրա համար ներողություն խնդրեցի:



Դե դա դու Անի հարցին էիր պատասխանում: Շատ էլ հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ, թե ինչ չունի Դորիան Գրեյ վեպը, որ համարվի մոգական ռեալիզմի գործ:

----------

Ingrid (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ եմ էս թեմայում չաչանակություն արել ու հաստատ մարդկանց նյարդերին ազդել եմ... Բայց դե ինչ անեմ, ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմա է, բլբլում եմ, հատկապես, որ ես ուրիշ շատ տեղեր չունեմ հայերեն խոսելու... Կներեք, եթե դրանով փակել եմ գրելու ախորժակը:
Թեև հույս ունեմ, որ գուցե մարդիկ կան, ում համար հետաքրքրիր ու պետքական կարող են լինել նման գրական քննարկումները, և իրենք էլ, ընդհակառակը, ավելի կոգևորվեն ու կորոշեն գրել:
Համենայնդեպս, լավ կլինի, որ ի վերջո բոլորն էլ մասնակցեն՝ թե նյարդայնացածները, թե հետաքրքրվածները:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), Ingrid (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.04.2013), Գալաթեա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոչ մի անհամություն էլ չես արել: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչու՞ են կրքերը բորբոքվում: Մրցույթի պայմանների մեջ ուղղակի նշված ա *«Մոգական Ռեալիզմ» ժանր*: Ոչ մի կետ առ կետ ցուցմունքներ և այլն:


Կիրք չկա, Դավիթ ջան, մանավանդ բորբոքված  :Jpit:  Կարծիք ա, որ ինչպես յուրաքանչյուրինդ իրավունք ունի գոյություն ունենալ:

Հ. Գ. 

Մի առանձին բանավեճի թեմա է, թե որքանով է մոգական ռեալիզմը ժանր, կամ ի՞նչ է ընհանրապես ժանրը: Ես որ չէի համարձակվի այն ժանր անվանել:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.04.2013), Դավիթ (02.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հայե՛ր, ներող եղեք, եթե անհամություն արեցի:


Ինգրիդ ջան, ուղղակի իմ գրածը քո գրած կետերի մեջ չէր տեղավորվում, նախապես ազդում եմ քվեարկողների վրա, թե չէ ձայն ստանալու հեչ հույս չէր մնում  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (02.04.2013), Lusntag Lusine (02.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե դա դու Անի հարցին էիր պատասխանում: Շատ էլ հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ, թե ինչ չունի Դորիան Գրեյ վեպը, որ համարվի մոգական ռեալիզմի գործ:


Դավ, իրականում էս էջերով շարունակվող քննարկումը, էս կամ էն գործը հիշելը, միահամուռ ուժերով էդ գործի մոգական ռեալիզմ, սյուռ կամ հեքիաթ լինելը պարզելը մրցույթը հետաքրքրությունից զրկում ա... մոգական ռեալիզմը դառնում ա չոր իրականություն   :Smile:   կարաս չհամաձայնես, ես էլ կարամ չկարդամ քննարկումները, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց դե հիմա կարդում եմ...
Իրականում թեմայում քո առաջին գրառման մեջ Այվիի՝ մոգական ռեալիզմի բացատրությունն ավելի քան հերիք էր ժանրը պատկերացնելու ու ստեղծագործելու համար:
Մնացածը ջուր ծեծոցի ա, գոնե ինձ համար:

----------

Ingrid (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), Դավիթ (02.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Գալ ջան, չգիտեմ: Կարող ա մարդիկ հետաքրքրված են թեմայով ու դրա համար են մի քանի էջ գրառումներ արել մրցույթից առաջ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ ջան, չգիտեմ: Կարող ա մարդիկ հետաքրքրված են թեմայով ու դրա համար են մի քանի էջ գրառումներ արել մրցույթից առաջ:


Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ՝ գոնե ինձ համար  :Smile:  Ես առաջին գրառումից հետո ոչ մի նոր բան չեմ իմացել: 
Բայց լավ ա, որ շատերի համար օգտակար ա եղել քննարկումը:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), Դավիթ (02.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես որ մինչև հիմա ոնց որ թե ժանրը չեմ պատկերացնում, ինձ թվում էր լրիվ պատկերացրել եմ, բայց էսօր գրականագետի հետ քննարեկցի, հասակացա, որ չէ  :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինգրիդ ջան, ուղղակի իմ գրածը քո գրած կետերի մեջ չէր տեղավորվում, նախապես ազդում եմ քվեարկողների վրա, թե չէ ձայն ստանալու հեչ հույս չէր մնում


Շին ջան, լրիվ հասկացա:  :Smile: 
Բայց քո ու Գալի խոսքերի մեջ ճշմարտություն կա: Եթե գրվածքը լինի ուղղակի կանոնների հետևում, ապա դա արհեստական կստացվի: Անգամ կլասիցիզմի պես խիստ ուղղության ժամանակաշրջանում հզոր գրողները գրում էին դրա սահմաններից դուրս: Հիմա մենք կլասիցիզմի ժամանակաշրջանի գործեր ենք համարում Կոռնեյլի, Մոլիերի, Ռասինի գործերը, որոնց ժամանակին քննադատել են, որ խախտում են եռամիասնության կանոնները: Այնպես որ մենք մեր փասափուսեն աննկատ կքաշենք ու հրապարակը ձեզ՝ սիրելի՛ գրողներ:  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, լրիվ հասկացա: 
> Բայց քո ու Գալի խոսքերի մեջ ճշմարտություն կա: Եթե գրվածքը լինի ուղղակի կանոնների հետևում, ապա դա արհեստական կստացվի: Անգամ կլասիցիզմի պես խիստ ուղղության ժամանակաշրջանում հզոր գրողները գրում էին դրա սահմաններից դուրս: Հիմա մենք կլասիցիզմի ժամանակաշրջանի գործեր ենք համարում Կոռնեյլի, Մոլիերի, Ռասինի գործերը, որոնց ժամանակին քննադատել են, որ խախտում են եռամիասնության կանոնները:


Գրառմանդ էն մասը հանեցի, որ ինձ չէր վերաբերվում  :Jpit:  

Ուղղակի ժանրի ու հոսանքի իմ ընկալման մասին արտահայտվեմ: Ժանրը պայմանավորված ա և ձևով, և բովանդակությամբ, ասենք՝ պատմվածք, առակ, նորավեպ, պոեմ, հոսանքը հեղինակի աշխարհընկալման, մտածողության խնդիր է, ասենք՝ ռոմանտիզմ, ռեալիզմ, սյուրռեալիզմ և այլն: Ընդ որում, նույն գրողի նույն ժանրին պատկանող նույն ստեղծագործության, ասենք պատմվածքի մեջ լավ որոնողը կարող է գտնել տարբեր հոսանքների ազդեցություններ, մանավանդ էսօրվա գրողների: Ես իհարկե շատ եմ հանդիպել, որ մոգական ռեալիզմը ժանր են անվանում, բայց չեմ կարողանում դա ընկալել որպես այդպիսին, ինձ թվում է կամ սխալմունք է, կամ տարբեր լեզուներում տերմինաբանական խառնաշփոթի արդյունք: Էս ինչի եմ գրում, որովհետև չնայած ժանրի սահմաններն էլ ա հնարավոր խախտել, բայց նույն հոսանքը շատ ավելի էսպես մի տեսակ ընդհանուր հասկացություն ա, ասենք, որ ուզենք ամեն գրողի համար առանձին հոսանք կարանք հնարենք, ու շատ դեպքերում հենց տենց էլ անում ն, այսինքն` էս առումով էս մրցույթի շրջանակում շատ ավելի ազատ կարող ենք մեզ զգալ, քան եթե ասենք դա լիներ պատմվածքի, էլ չեմ ասում սոնետի կամ քառյակի մրցույթ:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), Ուլուանա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Եթե ընդունվածությանը անդրադառնանք, ապա մոգական ռեալիզմը ընդունված է ավելի շուտ համարել գեղարվեստական մեթոդ:

----------


## Ingrid

Բայց իրականում երևի այս թեմայում շատ ենք իզուր չարչրկում գրականագիտական մասը: Որպեսզի մրցությին մասնակցող հեղինակները ամեն անգամ թեմայի հետաքրքիր լինելու պատճառով ստիպված չլինեն կարդալ գրականագիտական հարցերի մասին մեր կարծիքները, ակրող ենք բացել նման թեմա, որտեղ կխոսենք գրականագիտական հարցերի շուրջ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դավ, իրականում էս էջերով շարունակվող քննարկումը, էս կամ էն գործը հիշելը, միահամուռ ուժերով էդ գործի մոգական ռեալիզմ, սյուռ կամ հեքիաթ լինելը պարզելը մրցույթը հետաքրքրությունից զրկում ա... մոգական ռեալիզմը դառնում ա չոր իրականություն    կարաս չհամաձայնես, ես էլ կարամ չկարդամ քննարկումները, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց դե հիմա կարդում եմ...
> Իրականում թեմայում քո առաջին գրառման մեջ Այվիի՝ մոգական ռեալիզմի բացատրությունն ավելի քան հերիք էր ժանրը պատկերացնելու ու ստեղծագործելու համար:
> Մնացածը ջուր ծեծոցի ա, գոնե ինձ համար:


Լիլ, երևի ասածիդ պես ա էն դեպքում, երբ նախապես էլ ծանոթ ես, իսկ Այվիի գրածը կարդալով՝ հաճելիորեն գիտակցում ես, որ ճիշտ գիտեիր։ Իսկ ժանրին ոչ ծանոթ մարդու համար էս քննարկումները կարող են և օգտակար լինել։ Ինձ նման բթամիտները հաշիվ չեն։




> Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ՝ գոնե ինձ համար  Ես առաջին գրառումից հետո ոչ մի նոր բան չեմ իմացել: 
> Բայց լավ ա, որ շատերի համար օգտակար ա եղել քննարկումը:


Հա, ինձ համար, օրինակ, ահագին օգտակար էր. վերջնականապես համոզվեցի, որ չեմ մասնակցելու, որովհետև ինչ էլ գրեմ, ժանրի մեջ չեմ կարողանալու տեղավորվել։ 

Վերջ, ես էլ էս թեմայում չեմ երևա։ Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլորից անընդհատ սխալ օրինակների մասին հարցնելով ու դրանով մասնակցել ցանկացողների ախորժակը փակելով։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ան, ես մտադիր չէի որևէ մեկին նեղացնելու... ու մոգական ռեալիզմ ժանրի գոյության մասին ես էլ քո պես առաջին անգամ էս մրցույթի ժամանակ եմ լսել:
Պարզապես ընդունի, որ եթե քննարկումները քեզ համոզել են, որ չես մասնակցելու, ուրեմն իրանք էնքան էլ օգտակար չեն եղել...այ եթե համոզեին, որ մասնակցես, ոգևորեին, ուրիշ բան...

Կներես եթե ակամա վիրավորական ա եղել գրածս...

----------

Ուլուանա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես աչքիս ընդհանրապես, ինչքան լուռ մնամ, էնքան լավ  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

Էս հղումն էլ նրանց համար, ովքեր մոգական ռեալիզմը դեռ հակված են ժանր անվանելու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես որ մինչև հիմա ոնց որ թե ժանրը չեմ պատկերացնում, ինձ թվում էր լրիվ պատկերացրել եմ, բայց էսօր գրականագետի հետ քննարեկցի, հասակացա, որ չէ


Րաֆֆիի ծոմը մոգական ռեալիզմ ա…

----------

Ingrid (02.04.2013), Գալաթեա (02.04.2013), Շինարար (02.04.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Կարծում եմ պետք չի ամեն ինչ էդքան սրտին մոտ ընդունել: Քննարկումները ցույց են տալիս էս ամեն ինչի հարաբերական լինելը: Կոնկրետ ոչինչ ոչ ոք չի կարա ասի, ամեն մեկը յուրովի ա ընկալում: Գրել պետք ա նենց ոնց որ ուզում ես գրես/ժանրին կամ ուղղությանը քո մոտեցումը ունենալով/, այլ ոչ թե նենց ոնց որ ուզում են տեսնեն ուրիշները, դա սահմանափակում ա: Մրցույթի հետաքրքրություններից մեկն ա որ տարբերակները տարբեվեն իրարից:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), ivy (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), Շինարար (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ես մտադիր չէի որևէ մեկին նեղացնելու... ու մոգական ռեալիզմ ժանրի գոյության մասին ես էլ քո պես առաջին անգամ էս մրցույթի ժամանակ եմ լսել:
> Պարզապես ընդունի, որ եթե քննարկումները քեզ համոզել են, որ չես մասնակցելու, ուրեմն իրանք էնքան էլ օգտակար չեն եղել...այ եթե համոզեին, որ մասնակցես, ոգևորեին, ուրիշ բան...
> 
> Կներես եթե ակամա վիրավորական ա եղել գրածս...


Դե, մի բան կարող եմ ասել. եթե էս քննարկումները չլինեին, ես թյուրիմացաբար ուղարկելու էի մի գործ, որը, պարզվեց՝ էնքան էլ մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, ու մի շաբաթ շարունակ պիտի կարդայի, թե ոնց են բոլորը գրում, որ էսինչ ստեղծագործությունը հեչ կապ չուներ մոգական ռեալիզմի հետ։ Էս քննարկումներն ինձ բառացիորեն փրկել են խայտառակ լինելուց։ Նենց որ, ով՝ ով, բայց ես գոհ եմ, որ եղան։ Հուսով եմ՝ մարդիկ կլինեն, որոնց օգնել են ժանրն ավելի լավ պատկերացնել ու հաջողությամբ մասնակցել մրցույթին։

Չեմ վիրավորվել, Լիլ, ուղղակի տխրել եմ, որ էդքան իմ հարցերով մարդկանց ներվայնացնելուց հետո տենց էլ չկարողացա լիարժեք պատկերացում կազմել ու նշված կետերին բավարարող գործ գրել։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ պետք չի ամեն ինչ էդքան սրտին մոտ ընդունել: Քննարկումները ցույց են տալիս էս ամեն ինչի հարաբերական լինելը: Կոնկրետ ոչինչ ոչ ոք չի կարա ասի, ամեն մեկը յուրովի ա ընկալում: Գրել պետք ա նենց ոնց որ ուզում ես գրես/ժանրին կամ ուղղությանը քո մոտեցումը ունենալով/, այլ ոչ թե նենց ոնց որ ուզում են տեսնեն ուրիշները, դա սահմանափակում ա: Մրցույթի հետաքրքրություններից մեկն ա որ տարբերակները տարբեվեն իրարից:


Իսկ ես ինչքան նկատեցի, քննարկումները ցույց են տվել, որ առնվազն ժանրին ծանոթ ակումբցիների համար էնքան էլ հարաբերական չի. մինչև հիմա ինչքան հարցեր տվել եմ, պատասխանողների ասածների միջև հակասություններ չեմ նկատել։ Ուրիշ բան, որ ինտերնետում ահագին կան հակասական կարծիքներ։ Բայց դե տվյալ դեպքում դատողն ակումբցիներն են լինելու, չէ՞, մրցույթին քվեարկելիս։

----------

Ingrid (02.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հուսով եմ՝ մարդիկ կլինեն, որոնց օգնել են ժանրն ավելի լավ պատկերացնել ու հաջողությամբ մասնակցել մրցույթին։


Ան ջան, վախելով եմ գրում, որովհետև զգում եմ, որ էս պահին շատ խոցելի ես, հեշտ վիրավորվող, բայց խնդրում եմ էլի՝ ժանր մի ասեք, էրեխեք, սիրտս պայթում ա էս երևույթի նկատմամբ էդ բառից: Ուրեմն, էս մրցույթի բացվելուց ի վեր ուսումնասիրում եմ, թե ինչ ա մոգական ռեալիզմը, որ հանկարծ սխալ բան չասեմ: Արդեն կարամ գիտական հոդված գրեմ  :Jpit:  Ու վերնագիրը կլինի «մոգական ռեալիզմը որպես մեթոդ, ուղղություն, հոսանք», բայց ոչ որպես ժանր: Ու նաև էդպես էլ լիովին չպատկերացնելուդ պատճառը կարա լինի հենց էդ, որ սխալ ափսեի մեջ ես ուզում ուտեստը լցնել: Որովհետև եթե դա դիտարկես որպես հոսանք, շատ հեշտ կլինի, որովհետև ոչ մի հոսանք հնարավոր չի մինչև վերջ ամբողջականորեն կոնկրետ ձևաչափի մեջ պատկերացնել, թերևս բացի սոցռեալիզմից: Էնպես որ ես համոզված եմ, որ սխալ ուղու վրա չես, ուղարկիր պատմվածքդ: Ով էլ կասի՝ ժանրին չի համապատասխանում, կիմանաս, որ չէր էլ կարող համապատասխանել, որովհետև դա ի՞նչ ժանր է: Ես նոր մի հրաշք պատմվածք կարդացի, ես նոր մի հրաշք մոգական ռեալիզմ կարդացի, չի ստացվում էլի, հո զոռով չի:

Ու իրարից մի նեղացեք, հատկապես ինձնից  :Jpit:  Ես նեղացկոտի անուն եմ հանել, ու իրականում էդպիսին էլ կամ, բայց էս գրական թեմաներում ինձնից ավելի քիչ նեղացող մարդ չկա: Ասում, խոսում ենք էլի, փորձում ենք մոտենալ ճշմարտությանը, ու ինչքան փորձում ենք, էնքան ավելի ենք հեռանում, բայց կարևորը ճշմարտությունից էդքան հեռու, բոլորս էդքան իրար մոտ ենք՝ նույն ինտերնետում, նույն ֆորումում, նույն թեմայում, մենք իրավունք չունենք իրարից նեղանալու:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), Ingrid (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), Ուլուանա (02.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Եկեք էստեղի գրառումները տեղափոխենք առանձին՝ «Մոգական ռեալիզմ» թեմայի մեջ, որ էնտեղ ժանրի մասին քննարկումները շարունակվեն: Օրինակ՝ Շինի մոտեցումը, որ էդպիսի ժանր ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի, ինձ հետաքրքրեց, կարելի է քննարկումներ տանել էդ ուղղությամբ:
Համ էլ էդպես թեման միշտ էլ հնարավոր կլինի գտնել ու թարմացնել, իսկ էսպես մրցույթից հետո կկորչի կգնա...
Ուղղակի կարելի է թեմայի հղումը դնել էստեղ, որ մրցույթի մասնակիցներին եթե հետաքրքրի, մտնեն համապատասխան թեմա, կարդան ժանրի մասին քննարկումները:

Ան, իսկ դու քո հանդեպ ինչպես միշտ չափազանց խիստ ես ու մնում ես պերֆեկցիոնիստ (էս դեպքում՝ անտեղի). ավելի հանգիստ մոտեցիր հարցին, ինչ պատկերացնում ես, էն էլ գրի, խայտառակվելու հարց ընդհանրապես չկա, հատկապես գրելու քո կարողության դեպքում...

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), Ingrid (02.04.2013), LisBeth (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.04.2013), Գալաթեա (02.04.2013), Շինարար (02.04.2013), Ուլուանա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե, մի բան կարող եմ ասել. եթե էս քննարկումները չլինեին, ես թյուրիմացաբար ուղարկելու էի մի գործ, որը, պարզվեց՝ էնքան էլ մոգական ռեալիզմ չի, ու մի շաբաթ շարունակ պիտի կարդայի, թե ոնց են բոլորը գրում, որ էսինչ ստեղծագործությունը հեչ կապ չուներ մոգական ռեալիզմի հետ։ Էս քննարկումներն ինձ բառացիորեն փրկել են խայտառակ լինելուց։ Նենց որ, ով՝ ով, բայց ես գոհ եմ, որ եղան։ Հուսով եմ՝ մարդիկ կլինեն, որոնց օգնել են ժանրն ավելի լավ պատկերացնել ու հաջողությամբ մասնակցել մրցույթին։
> 
> Չեմ վիրավորվել, Լիլ, ուղղակի տխրել եմ, որ էդքան իմ հարցերով մարդկանց ներվայնացնելուց հետո տենց էլ չկարողացա լիարժեք պատկերացում կազմել ու նշված կետերին բավարարող գործ գրել։


Ան ջան, պատկերացում կազմելը դժվար ա, շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, ես էլ ամենասկզբում բան չէի հասկանում, որտև ժանրն իր մեջ ոչ մի կոնկրետ, վառ արտահայտված զատվող էլեմենտ չի կրում:
Ես ոչ մի գրականություն չեմ կարդացել էս թեմայով, ոչ էլ հոդվածներ ու գիտական ակնարկներ եմ ուսումնասիրել, այլևայլ լեզուներով, բայց վիկիի հոդվածից մի բան պարզ դարձավ, որ մոգական ռեալիզմ կոչվածը բավականին "ռասծիժիմի" հասկացություն ա:

Պետք չի հատուկ սահմանում ունենալ: Հերիք ա արդեն էս մի նախադասությունը՝ մոգական ռեալիզմը մեր կյանքում գոյություն ունեցող ոչ սովորական զռթիկներն են, որոնց մենք բոլորս սովորական կերպով ենք մոտենում, չենք զարմանում, ընդունում ենք որպես այդպիսին:
Մնացածն արդեն երևակայության ու մի քիչ էլ խառնվածքի խնդիր ա: 
Կլինեն մարդիկ, որոնց ուղղակի դուր չի գա հասկացությունն ու իրանք չեն գրի: Կլինեն նրանք, ում դուր կգա, բայց իրանք հեքիաթի ու ֆենթզիի հետ կխառնեն: Կլինեն նրանք, ում կթվա հասկացել են, բայց ամեհի գրականագետներն իրանց հակառակում կհամոզեն: Կլինեն նաև նրանք, ովքեր մի բան կգրեն, որը մեզ կարդալուց խելքին մոտ կթվա, որպես անսովոր-սովորական իրականություն ու մենք կասենք՝ հաաա, այ էսի մոգական ռեալիզմ էր...

Էլի եմ ասել, անձնական մոտեցումից շատ բան ա կախված:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), Ingrid (02.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.04.2013), Շինարար (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, վախելով եմ գրում, որովհետև զգում եմ, որ էս պահին շատ խոցելի ես, հեշտ վիրավորվող, բայց խնդրում եմ էլի՝ ժանր մի ասեք, էրեխեք, սիրտս պայթում ա էս երևույթի նկատմամբ էդ բառից: Ուրեմն, էս մրցույթի բացվելուց ի վեր ուսումնասիրում եմ, թե ինչ ա մոգական ռեալիզմը, որ հանկարծ սխալ բան չասեմ: Արդեն կարամ գիտական հոդված գրեմ  Ու վերնագիրը կլինի «մոգական ռեալիզմը որպես մեթոդ, ուղղություն, հոսանք», բայց ոչ որպես ժանր: Ու նաև էդպես էլ լիովին չպատկերացնելուդ պատճառը կարա լինի հենց էդ, որ սխալ ափսեի մեջ ես ուզում ուտեստը լցնել: Որովհետև եթե դա դիտարկես որպես հոսանք, շատ հեշտ կլինի, որովհետև ոչ մի հոսանք հնարավոր չի մինչև վերջ ամբողջականորեն կոնկրետ ձևաչափի մեջ պատկերացնել, թերևս բացի սոցռեալիզմից: Էնպես որ ես համոզված եմ, որ սխալ ուղու վրա չես, ուղարկիր պատմվածքդ: Ով էլ կասի՝ ժանրին չի համապատասխանում, կիմանաս, որ չէր էլ կարող համապատասխանել, որովհետև դա ի՞նչ ժանր է: Ես նոր մի հրաշք պատմվածք կարդացի, ես նոր մի հրաշք մոգական ռեալիզմ կարդացի, չի ստացվում էլի, հո զոռով չի:
> 
> Ու իրարից մի նեղացեք, հատկապես ինձնից  Ես նեղացկոտի անուն եմ հանել, ու իրականում էդպիսին էլ կամ, բայց էս գրական թեմաներում ինձնից ավելի քիչ նեղացող մարդ չկա: Ասում, խոսում ենք էլի, փորձում ենք մոտենալ ճշմարտությանը, ու ինչքան փորձում ենք, էնքան ավելի ենք հեռանում, բայց կարևորը ճշմարտությունից էդքան հեռու, բոլորս էդքան իրար մոտ ենք՝ նույն ինտերնետում, նույն ֆորումում, նույն թեմայում, մենք իրավունք չունենք իրարից նեղանալու:


Այ մարդ, ասեցի՝ չեմ նեղացել  :Jpit: ։ Հատկապես քո գրածի մեջ ընդհանրապես նեղանալու բան չկար։ Ի դեպ, մոգական ռեալիզմի՝ ուղղության կամ հոսանք լինելու տեսակետիդ էլ համաձայն եմ. ես էլ էս քանի օրվա ուսումնասիրություններիցս ու էս թեմայում քննարկումներից էդ կարծիքին հանգեցի։ Ուղղակի որ մտածում ես՝ ստեղծագործությունն ընդհանուր ռեալիստական ա, բայց մեջն ինչ–որ մոգական տարրեր կան, ուրեմն էդ մոգականն ավելի շուտ համեմունքի դեր ունի, քան ժանրը որոշող դեր։ Ես որ տենց եմ ընկալում, չգիտեմ։

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), Գալաթեա (02.04.2013), Շինարար (02.04.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այ մարդ, ասեցի՝ չեմ նեղացել ։ Հատկապես քո գրածի մեջ ընդհանրապես նեղանալու բան չկար։ Ի դեպ, մոգական ռեալիզմի՝ ուղղության կամ հոսանք լինելու տեսակետիդ էլ համաձայն եմ. ես էլ էս քանի օրվա ուսումնասիրություններիցս ու էս թեմայում քննարկումներից էդ կարծիքին հանգեցի։ Ուղղակի որ մտածում ես՝ ստեղծագործությունն ընդհանուր ռեալիստական ա, բայց մեջն ինչ–որ մոգական տարրեր կան, ուրեմն էդ մոգականն ավելի շուտ համեմունքի դեր ունի, քան ժանրը որոշող դեր։ Ես որ տենց եմ ընկալում, չգիտեմ։


Մնում ա չմասնակցելու որոշումդ էլ փոխես ու վերջ :Jpit:  Ես որ գրել եմ մեր երկու հարևան տեգրակինների ռեալիստական ու ավելի քանի մոգական հարաբերությունների մասին, ուղարկելու եմ ու թող մեկն ասի՝ դա մոգական ռեալիզմ չի :Goblin:   :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), Sambitbaba (03.04.2013), Ուլուանա (02.04.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինչի՞ եք Ուկլուանային նեղացնում… հասկացանք որ դուք տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունեք… դրա համար պետք չի հարձակվել մարդու վրա…

ես մասնակցելու եմ էս մեկին… շատ հետաքրքիր ժանր ա…

----------

Ingrid (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Հա, ես էլ արդեն մի գլուխգործոց ուղարկել եմ Դավիթին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հավես ա էս քննարկումը, իիիի:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա մոգական ռեալիզմի` ժանր լինել-չլինելուն, կարելի ա ասենք նայել վիքիպեդիան, որտեղ պարզ ասվում ա. Magic realism or magical realism is a *genre* where magic elements are a natural part in an otherwise mundane, realistic environment. Հղումն էլ անում ա նենց բավական լուրջ գրքի: Եթե մտնես նույն վիքիում Հարյուր տարվա մենության էջը, կտեսնես, որ որպես ժանր նշվում ա վեպ և մոգական ռեալիզմ, այսինքն` էս երկուսն իրար չեն հակասում: 

Հիմա մնում ա պարզել` ինչ ա ժանրը: Մեր սիրելի վիքին դրա համար էլ սահմանում ունի: A literary genre is a category of literary composition. Genres may be determined by *literary technique*, *tone*, *content*, or even (as in the case of fiction) *length*. 

Նենց որ, պատմվածքն էլ ա ժանր, մոգական ռեալիզմն էլ ա ժանր: Ուրիշ բան, եթե հայերենում տերմինաբանական տարբերություններ կան (ինչպես սովորաբար  :Angry2: )

----------

Ingrid (03.04.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Ժող, էստեղ գրականագետի անկյուն չկա՞: Մեկդ բացեք, այնտեղ շարունակենք քննարկումը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Նենց որ, պատմվածքն էլ ա ժանր, մոգական ռեալիզմն էլ ա ժանր: Ուրիշ բան, եթե հայերենում տերմինաբանական տարբերություններ կան (ինչպես սովորաբար )


Բյուր, չի կարա պատմվածքն ու մոգական ռեալիզմը նույն տերմինով բնորոշվի, որովհետև նույն բանը կարա լինի պատմվածք ու տեղավորվի մոգական ռեալիզմի շրջանակում, բայց ասենք նույն բանը չի կարող լինել պատմվածք ու վեպ կամ պատմվածք ու պոեմ: Էստեղ լեզուն կապ չունի: Որևէ ամենալուրջ գիտնական չի կարող ինձ դրանում համոզել: Անգլերեն վիքին բնականաբար առաջինն էր, ինչ նայել եմ: Էդ լուրջ գիրքը, որին հղում ա կատարվում, գուգլում մասամբ հասանելի ա, նշված 5-րդ, 6րդ էջերում մոգական ռեալիզմը բնորոշվում է որպես մեթոդ, այնուհետև ռեալիստական մեթոդի ընդլայնում, մի այլ տեղ՝ ուղղություն:

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2013), Ուլուանա (03.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, չի կարա պատմվածքն ու մոգական ռեալիզմը նույն տերմինով բնորոշվի, որովհետև նույն բանը կարա լինի պատմվածք ու տեղավորվի մոգական ռեալիզմի շրջանակում, բայց ասենք նույն բանը չի կարող լինել պատմվածք ու վեպ կամ պատմվածք ու պոեմ: Էստեղ լեզուն կապ չունի: Որևէ ամենալուրջ գիտնական չի կարող ինձ դրանում համոզել: Անգլերեն վիքին բնականաբար առաջինն էր, ինչ նայել եմ: Էդ լուրջ գիրքը, որին հղում ա կատարվում, գուգլում մասամբ հասանելի ա, նշված 5-րդ, 6րդ էջերում մոգական ռեալիզմը բնորոշվում է որպես մեթոդ, այնուհետև ռեալիստական մեթոդի ընդլայնում, մի այլ տեղ՝ ուղղություն:


Շին, ջոկու՞մ ես, որ մոգական ռեալիզմը ժանր ա, ասենք, ըստ բովանդակության, պատմվածքն էլ, ասենք, ըստ երկարության:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ջոկու՞մ ես, որ մոգական ռեալիզմը ժանր ա, ասենք, ըստ բովանդակության, պատմվածքն էլ, ասենք, ըստ երկարության:


Լավ էլի, Բյուր ջան :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ էլի, Բյուր ջան


Լավ էլին քեզ  :Tongue:

----------


## Շինարար

Թույլ տվեք թեմայի շրջանակներում մի ծաղկեփունջ էլ իմ շատ սիրելի Գալաթեային նվիրել :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Alphaone (06.04.2013), Արէա (11.04.2013), Գալաթեա (03.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ինչի էս մրցույթը էն նախկինների նման չի երևում ակումբում?

----------


## Enna Adoly

Կա՞րող եմ ես էլ մասնակցել:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Կա՞րող եմ ես էլ մասնակցել:


Իիի  :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Սխա՞լ եմ թույլ տվել :Blush: 


> Իիի

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Սխալ եմ թույլ տվել


Բա ոնց չես կարա մասնակցես  :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

:Think: ինչի՞


> Բա ոնց չես կարա մասնակցես

----------


## Վոլտերա

> ինչի՞


Որովհետև բոլորն էլ կարող են մասնակցել  :Wink:

----------


## Enna Adoly

արդեն ուղարկեցի գրվածքս:Շնորհակալություն :LOL: 


> Որովհետև բոլորն էլ կարող են մասնակցել

----------

Վոլտերա (11.04.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, դեռ 48 ժամ կա` Ձեր պատմվածքը հանձնելու մրցույթին:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, դեռ 48 ժամ կա` Ձեր պատմվածքը հանձնելու մրցույթին:


Բարև ձեզ,պատասխանները ե՞րբ կասեք

----------


## Դավիթ

Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ պատասխանների մասին ա խոսքը, բայց մրցույթը կսկսվի 16-ի առավոտյան:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ պատասխանների մասին ա խոսքը, բայց մրցույթը կսկսվի 16-ի առավոտյան:


Ի նկատի ունեի հաղթողները:Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ի նկատի ունեի հաղթողները:Շնորհակալություն


հաղթողները որոշում են ակումբցիները... գրական խորհուրդը որոշում է 10 լավագույն պատմվածքները, տեղադրում ակումբում և սկսվում է բաց քվեարկություն: Քվեարկությանը կարող են մասնակցել գրեթե բոլոր ակումբցիները՝ որոշ չափանիշներ կան.... և այդպես որոշվում է հաղթողը՝ առավել շատ ձայներով պատմվածքը...

----------

Enna Adoly (14.04.2013), Smokie (14.04.2013), Այբ (14.04.2013), Դավիթ (14.04.2013), Նիկեա (14.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

[QUOTE=Stranger_Friend;2401656]հաղթողները որոշում են ակումբցիները... գրական խորհուրդը որոշում է 10 լավագույն պատմվածքները, տեղադրում ակումբում և սկսվում է բաց քվեարկություն: Քվեարկությանը կարող են մասնակցել գրեթե բոլոր 
 :Smile: ՊԱՐԶ Է....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ ձեզ մոգական ռեալիզմ:  :Jpit:  Հետո էլ ասում եք՝ մեր մշակույթին հարիր չի:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էս էլ ձեզ մոգական ռեալիզմ:  Հետո էլ ասում եք՝ մեր մշակույթին հարիր չի:


 :Shok: վաայ

----------

